# The Lamentation of Lolth - OoC VI



## Majin (Jan 6, 2005)

~~~

We're looking for someone to replace our main healer that just left us, so if anyone is interested in joining a great game with great people that has been running for just over a year now reply here to grab the spot.

Info on the game is here in the first OoC thread -> OoC


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

I would be interested


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2005)

Drat too slow, please consider me as an alternate.


----------



## Majin (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard DarkMaster. Character creation rules are on the first OoC page which I'm sure you noticed. Build your character as a level 4 and post up a concept as soon as you can. 

Scotley, alternate it is.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2005)

Verb leaving us? That bites a big one.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 7, 2005)

It does, but WELCOME ABOARD, DARKMASTER.  While no one can replace Verbatim, (except maybe someone else Majin knows   ), I'm sure Darkmaster will be a great addition to the group.

Meanwhile, here's the place for my OOC question.  What's the favored class of a ghostwise halfling?


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 7, 2005)

Manz, Barbarian.
DarkMaster, glad to have you aboard.
Group, I kind of knew about the whole Verbatim thing already, so all of my melancholy objections are out of my system...
It's a big downer, but hopefully we won't let it kill the game(s).


----------



## kirinke (Jan 7, 2005)

On with the slayage of evil neer-do-well's!
May we drink ale and never pass out!
Oh wait. That blasted sword....   

*You hear a muffled protest from the vacinity of Teleri's sword.
*I never said that, you blasted pasty-faced nutcase!*


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 7, 2005)

I just deleted the previous character for those who saw it. 

I would like to make a human paragon 3/cleric 1. He would cast like a 3rd level cleric so he would be a fairly decent healer.


----------



## Majin (Jan 7, 2005)

That's fine. That's about as close to our last healer as you can get. E-mail me at timoanATcomcast.net so we can go over possible ways to insert you into the party. You should probably skim the last IC thread at least to give you some idea of what's going on, as you'd probably know at least that much if you're to be inserted in one of the ways I see possible.


----------



## Dhes (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard Darkmaster… its always nice to have some fresh meat for the slaughter..


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 7, 2005)

Majin, 
I will send you a mail tonight. I tried to read the IC thread but I don't have much time, so I would appreciate a quick resume. That would greatly ease the reading of the IC thread. 

I already prepared a preliminary character but I still need to choose a diety and adjust a few feats.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard DarkMaster. Hope you can deal with a bunch of crazy do-gooders with personal issues.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks all for the warm welcome.

Ok I will give it a try, Lathander seems to be an interesting God. Let me know what is the starting gold and how to introduce him and I will complete the missing section. I send you an email you can reply directly to it.

Sarlis Umidi
Male human human Paragon 3/Cleric 1
Neutral Good
Str 14 +2 6pts 
Dex 10 +0 1pts+1level 
Con 14 +2 6pts 
Int 14 +2 6pts 
Wis 18 +4 10pts+2paragon 
Cha 14 +2 6pts 

Hit Points 29
AC 20, Touch 10, Flat 20
Init +0 
BAB +2, Grap +4
Full Plate, heavy steel shield Speed 20 (base 30, load 0/33, Heavy armor)
Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +9

+5 Melee, Mw Heavy mace, 1d8+2, 20/x2 312gp
+5 Melee, Mw spiked gauntlet, 1d4+2 20/x2 305gp
+7 Ranged, MW Composite long bow str+2, 1d8+2, 20/x3, 110'r  600gp 

Medium, 6'2" tall, 185 wt, 24 yrs old
Long short blond hair, blue eyes, white tanned skin

Speaks Chondathan, Damaran, Elven

+17 Diplomacy (7) 
+11 sense motive (5)
+7 bluff (5) 
+7 Knowledge nobility (5) 
+10 Listen (6) 
+10 Spot (6) 
+12 Use Magic device(7)
+4 Heal(1)
+3 Knowledge(geography)(1)
+3 Knowledge(engineering)(1)
+4 Knowledge(religion)(2)
+3 Concentration(1)

Feats
-Negociator 1st level
-Skill focus (UseMagicDevice) human bonus 1st level
-Zen Archery (use wisdom instead of dex for ranged attack) bonus human paragon
-Sacred boost (spend one turn attempt to maximise all cure spell in 60' rad next round) 3rd level

Racename Traits
-+1 skill points per level +4 at 1st
-1 bonus feat (skill focus use magic device)


Human Paragon Abilities
-10 class skill Diplomacy, sense motive, bluff, knowledge (nobility), heal, use magic device, spot, listen, knowledge (engineering), Knowledge (geography).
-adaptive skill use magic device; this is always considered a class skill.
-one martial weapon (composite longbow)
-1 bonus feat
-+2 Wisdom

Cleric Abilities
-spell casting 
-turn undead 5/day as a 1st cleric
-Domain Nobility: Inspire allies +2 moral bonus on save, attack roll, ability check, skill checks and weapon damage roll last 2 rounds.
-Domain Renewal: if you fall below 0 hit points, you regain 1d8+2 once/day

--delete this section unless wizard, cleric, or druid--
Spells Prepared 4/3+1/2+1 save DC 14+spell level
0th- ????
1st- ?????
2nd- ?????

Domain spell 
1st Charm Person, Divine Favor
2nd Lesser Restoration, Enthrall

Sarlis' parents are not known. He was told they were killed during the war against the Zentharim. He was raised by modest dagger fall farmer and lived a very simple life as a child. Sarlis was a very well rounded guy as a child. Athletic, intelligent, a lot of common sense, very good healt and very charming. His only weakness was his clumsiness. He had two adoptive brothers and three adoptive sisters. His life was full of joy. 

He never really worried about the faith of his parent and isn't looking for revenge on the Zentharim. He knows how people at war can become monsters. 

As a young kid he was always seen as the perfect kid, all parents wished theirs could be like him, he was often an example for the comunity. All this admiration went a bit to his head and slowly Sarlis became a opsessed with self-perfection. He worked hard on the farm during the day to keep in shape, read books on various subject to keep his mind sharp during the night. Spent countless hours discussing with the local Lathander priest, who was persecuted by the Zentharim, hoping to learn from the man great wisdom. And most of all he was always trying to please everyone, to maintain his image of perfection. He quickly became excellent to understand others need, and use them to gain their favor, hidding the thruth or at least modifying it to look better. 

His training to perfection lead him to magic. He studied both art very hard, understanding the basics concepts of arcane magic and the highly internal focus required to gain divine favor. 

As the war with the Zentharim ended. The church of Lathander rebuilded and they were looking for fresh new candidate to rebuild the practice. Sarlis was quickly approached by his old mentor and started his training in the new church. 

But his vanity and self centered attitude didn't change. Worse inside the church this attitude was almost gratified and very well seen. Sarlis was a good student but didn't understood the true meaning of being a priest, he kept on focusing on himself. 

Once his training was complete he was sent on various mission for the church. He continued his search for perfection not fully paying attention to the church learning. But during that last fight yesteraday in the Border forest, as his friend were all kill because of his boldness, something finally clicked. As he woke up surrounded by Mongrelman everything became clear to him, how Lathander is the path to follow, how focussing on being perfect is an unachivable goal, how his time and energy would be better spent helping others around him. But now it's too late, these beasts probably won't give him the chance to spread his new found wisdom. 

Sarlis is the perfect golden boy. Blond hair a look that could kill. His hair are always perfectly groomed, white teeth. He doesn't have an extra ounce of fat and always seems to look good. Sarlis look is backed by a strong personality and usually can easily gets what he wants. His clothing are always of the finest quality and are marked with Lathander signs. Sarlis likes to be noticed and will go to great lenght to be noticed. He is always smiling and never seems discouraged even when faced with death. He has the attitude of the guy who simply can't die. 

Full Plate (worn, ??wt) 1500gp optional
MW spiked gauntlet worn
Heavy steel shield 20gp
MW courtier's outfit (60gp) (not worn, ??wt)

MW Heavy mace (belt left, ??wt) 
wand of cure light wound 50 charges(belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

MW Composite longbow str+2 (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt) none
Backpack (center back, ??wt) yes
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) yes 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt) none
2 potion of mage armor (in backpack, )
3 sunrod (in backback)
1 tanglefoot bag (belt right, ??)
belt right (leather scroll organiser FR 5gp)
-1 hide from undead 
-2 obscuring mist 
-2 cat's grace 
-1 remove paralysis 
-1 restauration lesser

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Perl of Power 1st level (worn around my neck in a small closed box, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) yes 
Hooded lantern (backpack, ??wt) 
2 oil pint (backpack, ??wt)
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 3 days (backpack, ??wt)
Alchemichal sleep gas (backpack FR 30gp)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- 18gp, 2sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up.


----------



## Majin (Jan 9, 2005)

E-mail sent with all the info you should need Dark. Feel free to post your finished character to the RG, located here -> RG Thread


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2005)

Maj inserted my character by having her be a prisoner of a naga. She was under compulsion.... So Teleri retaliated by singing road-trip songs. The most annoying road-trip songs she could thing of, all of which were taught by a gnome she had been traveling with.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

Character posted in the rogue gallery. All the useless stuff was removed from the sheet. 

I am really eager to start playing this game.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2005)

Maj, been looking at previous posts, am I playing Teleri right for a character with normal Charisma? 

I'm going by instinct here. For someone with her charisma score, I'm playing her as young, rather inexperienced in the ways of society and thus doesn't always say the right things, ie: speaking her mind at inopportune moments to things that can take her head off without sweating. That tends to offset her own good-looks somewhat. I figure with time, she'll wise up. So to speak.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 11, 2005)

Not looking at the PHB or anything, I'd think everything you just discribed would have to deal more with Wisdom...
I've always understood Charisma to be a character's attractiveness (be it physical or personality-wise). An average Charisma score of 10 just means people look at you like they would any other person. You're not pretty to look at, but you're not ugly. You don't radiate any auras of great leadership, but in a pinch people wouldn't ignore your opinion.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2005)

Ahh.
Thanks for clearing it up. 
I think I'm playing her alright, at least ability score wise anyway. Like I said, just going by instinct here.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 11, 2005)

I looked at your character Kinrinke and she has 15 of wisdom. That's way above the norm. Someone with 15 of wisdom is really aware of her surronding and herself.

They can feel that certain thing shouldn't be said or shouldn't be done. Wisdom increase with age, so the average 80 years old has around 13 or 14 of wisdom according to the rules. It means your character is extremely mature for her age. 

Her Charisma of 10 like Hippochracrus said is really average. It means that when she walks into the local tavern the people don't particularly notice her. She can pretty but doesn't have that thing that makes you go wow. Wow can be negative or positive. A high charisma friendly bard will make you feel good, when he enters a place everybody notices him, when he plays you almost fly. when he talks to you he has that little something that makes you beleive him even if you know that he his lying to you. The high charisma unfriendly sorcerer on the other hand scares you when he enters the place. You look at him and you wonder what is going through his mind. His probably handsome and has that mysterious look that makes all the women falls at his feet. He doesn't have to say a word to intimidate you. 

The low charisma Orc enters the place. most people don't even notice his just a regular big guy. When he gets mad people don't know if they should laugh or be scarred (usually until it's too late  ). 

The low wisdom high charisma girl would be the stereotypical blond. She keeps on saying stupid thing here and there but she has that you don't know what that makes you forget how dumb the idea was. She was so inspiring and true that you trust her. 

The high wisdom, low charisma girl on the other hand, usually comes up with good idea, very well taught, her idea makes sense, but she doesn't talk unless ask, she almost doesn't exist in a room. She could be telling the group for days that going head to head with the dragon is not a good idea but no one really noticed her.  

High wisdom also usually means strong convictions and a good knowledge of yourself. It is very difficult to manipulate you and to make you thing you don't want.

Sorry to hijack the thread, I could go on and on with example, I think you got the idea. Reading your description I would say that she is pretty and probably not flashy(medium charisma). People usually don't notice quickly how pretty she can be. Her sense of humor could be a fun at time but eventually gets on people nerves(medium charisma). She usually can feel that she is getting annoying (high wisdom) and shuts up before people get really pissed. When she talks seriously she has very good arguments (high wis)but is a bit too blunt and doesn't use the proper social tactics to make her points counts(medium charisma). But she usually wouldn't doubt herself after a failure knowing herself enough to know that she did everything she could. She wouldn't be fooled by the rogue who told her that she was beautiful and extremely interesting person in order to learn secret about the party. She would see through his little game. 

Please simply take this as an example. This is how I would play a high wisdom, medium-low charisma character. This should be move to General discussion


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmm, I think that's generally how I've been playing her (the average charisma/med-high wis example), though with a bit of a personal twists here and there. And while she might be old for a human, as an elf, she's oh around 17ish (give or take a year or so) as far as maturity goes. 

So while she may be wise for her age, she still makes mistakes due to relative inexperience. And I think that's what Teleri's sword means by *'toughen up'.* She has to get the experience to back the untempered wisdom and she has to learn how to lead others and all that entails.  

So for a TV example, a low/average charisma/high wisdom would be say Willow (from buffy) 1st-2nd season.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like your game is heavy on roleplaying, just the fact that you worry about it means a lot.

I am really glad to play in this game, there aren't many game that last so long on these boards.

As for Willow I never watched a single episode of Buffy, so I can't really say.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2005)

Yup, that it is, and it helps that all of the players can accept constructive critisism/help when needed and have fun doing it.


----------



## Dhes (Jan 11, 2005)

I always saw “Willow” more as an 18 Charisma 18 Wisdom person… 
But than I’m not a big “Buffy” fan, (chauvinistic male pig mode) Willow was the only good reason to watch the series.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 11, 2005)

I for one never linked the character looks with their charisma scores. I have always seen it as a confidence that people just react to... something that makes them do what you ask. 

Although a low charisma score could effect how someone looks, the reverse isn't always true.

Lets look at the example given:

Lets look at Willow from Buffy the vampire slayer season 1-2 compared to season 5-6 (before the whole "I'm evil, lets blow up the world" thing)

The first couple of seasons she dressed plainly, hunched her shoulders, rarely if ever spoke up and gave an opinion, basically tried to blend in with the background and although still good looking I would have given her an average charisma score at best. Now flash forward 4 or so years and you have a energetic Willow, someone who speaks her mind, someone who would argue her point but yet still knows that other people have feelings and doesn't go out of her way to be overly rude and obnoxious. She was confident about herself and her ablilites... I would rate her charisma at the 15-17 point


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 11, 2005)

Confidence in herself is more measured by wisdom than charisma. Charisma is how you impact others around you. Inner strenght, will power is measured by wisdom. 

I know a lot of people that are introverted and have an amazing will power, don't get influence by peer pressure if it goes against their belief. 

Take a bunch of high school kid, the low wis, high cha might be the leader of the group and be very vocal and lead the other to do all kind of stupid thing, but smokes because he is afraid that he won't look cool enough. 

The low Cha, high wis on the other hand doesn't have a lot of friend might even be a reject, but don't try to convince him to do drugs or to do stupid thing, you won't.

Unless of course you have more Charisma than he has wisdom


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2005)

So, from the examples given, I think I'm playing Teleri fairly well. And I think I'm going to spread out her bonus points between her intelligence and charisma as she advances in levels, that would be a good representation of her growing maturity and experience.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 12, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Confidence in herself is more measured by wisdom than charisma. Charisma is how you impact others around you.




While confidence in yourself is connected to will power it also has to be connected to charisma as well. Who would follow someone that isn't confident in themselves? Your examples are valid though, I think we are just looking at it in slightly different ways.

I like how your are role playing your character kirinke


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 29, 2005)

Things are getting interesting, can't wait to start.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

I feel a little depraved after that tussle


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2005)

Won't hafta wait much longer DM, the party will be getting to you next.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

Maj likes to be inventive when introducing new party members. No meeting in a bar for him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 29, 2005)

I assume that the blond chained guy is Sarlis. His he unconcious, sleeping or fully aware of his surrounding. Did he casts all his spell/ability or it is safe to assume he has some left. How many HP left. you can answer me by mail if you want.

There is a few things Sarlis could do even with his four member chained to a wall.


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2005)

I think it would be best that he not interfere magically for this fight. I think he'd have been beaten into a semi-unconscious state for most of his stay down here, as the party will soon find out, prisoners don't reside down here long before their true captor has "need" of them. 

BTW guys, just in case you didn't realize it the "party" bag of holding that I believe Ayden was carrying before he "left" can be used by those in the party. Items like that are basically passed around as needed if a player ever decides to drop or anything. His armor and weapons and such are not included in that tho.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2005)

Maj, have been toying around with a new spell, suitable for both arcane and divine spell-casters, based off of color spray. See what you think.

*The Butterfly Dance*
Illusion (Pattern) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Arcane caster 1/divine caster 1 _*(can be used by any 1st level spell caster)*_
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 25 ft + 5 ft. 2/levels
Area: 10 ft radius
Duration: Instantaneous; see text
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

When this spell is cast, a swarm of brilliantly colored butterflies begin to circle around the target in a dizzying, flashing dance. This causes creatures to become stunned, perhaps also blinded, and possibly knocking them unconscious as well

Each creature within the targeted area is affected according to its Hit Dice.
2 HD or less: The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and then stunned for 1 round. (Only living creatures are knocked unconscious.)
3 or 4 HD: The creature is blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round.
5 or more HD: The creature is stunned for 1 round.
Sightless creatures are not affected by The dance of Butterflies

Material Components (Arcane Casters): A butterfly wing and 3 pinches of different colored sand which will correspond to the butterflies color when the spell is cast. 

Material Components (Divine Casters): Holy symbol, a deity in a good mood, butterfly wing, 3 pinches of different colored sand which will correspond to the butterflies color when cast.

Basically modified from Color spray.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

All,

I know it has been less than the four months I thought I would be gone, much less to be honest, but after talking to Majin alot off list, he has agreed to let me come back into the game.

For those that didn't know, I had been avoiding dealing with some pretty serious RL issues and thought that if I kept avoiding them, they would just go away. I was wrong and it took me facing them to see how wrong I was.

Also, writing is a form of therapy for me, and to be honest, I need this kind of therapy in my life. However, I do have to remind myself that this is a game, and when I quit seeing it as that, it loses its healing value and takes on a different aspect.

So, if you all will have me, quirks and all, I would like to come back into the fold. DM will still be joining us and the healing load will once again get shared. Besides, with our group, we need all the healing help we can get..

God bless you all, as I have missed you all in my absence...

Verbatim


----------



## Mimic (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome back Verbatim


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2005)

Hell, yes.  This is therapy for me too.  You can't get this even in tabletop DnD, especially with the characters you play, Verbatim.  I'm totally psyched to have you back.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, I miss that new OCC thread...

Well, happy to see you back, Verbatim. 

And a new player will come. We never have too much healer... Welcome DarkMaster.

And I'm wondering on something. The last combat, was it the first one where Sielwoodan where hurt?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know if I will still fit, I will wait for Majin. In any case I am still interested in this game.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

I actually think your concept is going to work great in the group Dark. If you look at the two characters the builds may be similiar, but the personalities are vastly different. While Sarlis has trained himself to be a perfect physical speciman, totally fitting for a priest of Lathander, Ayden is much more reserved and his paragon build stresses the intangibles (charisma) of his personality and his interaction with those in the party.

Also, Finder and Lathander are not exactly the best of friends at the moment, as it was not too long ago that Lathendar tried to sacrifice Finder to merge Tymora and Basheba back into one persona. While the wound is not still visible, the scar still runs deep...

However, all in all, I think there will be alot of room for some great RPing between the characters, especially if you still stay with the priest idea.

Either way, I look forward to getting to game with you, especially since yours was also a game I left. I apologize again for putting you in a bind when I did that...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 31, 2005)

I hope I can join in, the group seems very interesting. 

As for the forgotten forge, I almost feel like kicking your replacement out and bring you back. People who post "My character look around for anything bad", Then I roll a spot and they don't see anything, bunch of stuff occurs around them and they don't post because their character didn't see anything 1 week ago, kind of kill the momentum and the interest of the game. Tell me if you are still interest and I will see what I can do. 

Majin sorry to hijack this thread with unrelated stuff to your game.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

If you'd like to talk off list, my e-mail addy is crow112101 at yahoo.com. We can kick some things around both about this game, as well as the Forgotten Forge...

Manz: Thanks for the support amigo, always a pleasure to continue with someone like yourself...


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2005)

As said Verbatim, What is interesting, it is the roleplay aspect, not the rollplay. Having two healer with similar stats is not necesserly a bad thing if the roleplay opportunity of roleplay is there.

The only problem it is we are in the middle of a cave, so, if we want to give some senses to your appearance, it would have to wait.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

Don't worry about that angle, Majin still has a very valid reason for Sarlis to be there...

We do have a very sneaky DM...


----------



## Majin (Jan 31, 2005)

He's right there.  As I hinted at in my last post in the IC thread DarkMaster is still very welcome in the game. The relationship between Sarlis and Ayden should be a very interesting one, and I would never kick someone out of the game just because of a returning character.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 31, 2005)

Excellent!!!


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2005)

Next question, what is Sehanine Moonbow's relationship with Finder and Lathander? I know Teleri and Ayden get along fairly well, sorta like a little sister, big brother relationship, but I don't have a clue on how the three sects relate to one another. From what I gather from FR Faiths and Patheons, Sehanine doesn't have a major problem with either Lathander or Finder.

oh
Hugs and dances Verb around insanely. Welcome back!


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2005)

Kirinke: Thanks for the warm welcome back, as I do appreciate it. I think for the most part good elven deites and human deities extend a "professional" niceness to each other leaving the individual relationships to happen on a case by case basis. You could be the best of friends with one priest of Lathander and totally hate another as every priest is unique and while they may follow the basic tenents of the faith, their individual demeanor could be quite incapatible with yours.

So, I would say just take things as they happen and go from there.

However, I do have to ask you a question, I know that Majin approved the modified color spray spell for you, but is it that spell or the nimbus of light you are currently casting?

Also, so I will know once the battle ends, did you and Drogo heal the party any, or are they considered walking wounded.

All: Have I mentioned it is great to be back..


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2005)

Dhes: When you get a minute, I think we need to update the loot sheet some. I can send you what I mean off list if you'd like. Also, could you point out what room we are in the Shackled game, I honestly have no idea right now...

Thanks amigo


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2005)

Actually I haven't gotten back to Kirinke yet on the spell, but now's a good a time as any. I have two things to say really. 1) Those have to be some monstrous butterflies to have a chance of knocking out their target.    and 2) Sadly, regardless of how very little it would affect the campaign as a whole I'd actually like to disallow the use of such a spell. New spells do have a place in the game, but I'd prefer to keep them campaign specific and designed by myself for specific purposes. (Mimic should keep his eyes out for a new one he'll possibly be needing by the end of this dungeon crawl  ) 

I apologize to Kirinke for swatting it down, but I notice how enthusiastic she can get about these things and I find it best to avoid any potential snowball effects with such subjects. (Before she creates the 'Raining death of super killer bunnies' spell and destroys all of Faerun)


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

Majin, I assume that Sarlis is still unconcsious. Let me know when he wakes up.


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2005)

He should easily come to with a little coaxing from the party.


----------



## Dhes (Feb 1, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Dhes: When you get a minute, I think we need to update the loot sheet some. I can send you what I mean off list if you'd like. Also, could you point out what room we are in the Shackled game, I honestly have no idea right now...
> 
> Thanks amigo




Will do.. and will do..   

Oya Dark Master if you look at my 1st post on a page you’ll C a link to the loot list in my signature.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2005)

E-mail is sent Dhes....hope you don't mind me doing that stuff..


----------



## kirinke (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, no problem maj, was just fiddling with color spray and wanted something with a lil more flavor. 

And, like the man says, no harm in asking, the worst you can say is no.  At least I take it with good nature hmm?    

Actually with the spell I was casting was summon monster, but I added a bit of flavor text to it, seeing as how she is summoning it from another plane and all and such spells would have some sort of divine signature if cast by a priest. Just my thinking tis all. Didn't affect the spell in any way, other than how it looked when Teleri casts/prays for it.  And the effect could be totally different when another priest casts it, depending on the deity's mood/personality at the time. 

She won't get nimbus until she prays that night for her spells.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2005)

I totally agree about adding abit of flavor text for the spells as I do it alot with Ayden, singing for healing spells, the choir for Deific Vengence, and on and on. Definately for her, it should be flavored with aspects of the moon, her creatures could be solid, but tinted with a silvery light, her hands could glow with a pale light for her healing spells, and so on like that.

However, as a word of caution, there is no guarentee that we will get to rest down here, so marshall your spells wisely. In retrospect, if I would have known how easily the creature was going to fall to our combined strikes, I would have held off on the divine favor spell, however in game, it fit Ayden's mood at the time, so it is truly a case of the character taking over, vice the writer.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

Good advice, she'll start hoarding her spells for when they really need healing. She'll burn her remaining spells for that effect if she has too.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2005)

I am not overly worried about the healing at the moment, the wand still has 22 charges on it, so if we ration ourselves and the dice gods smile upon us, we shouldn't run out of healing in the next five minutes. I actually meant saving your spells for what they are, a bless to be used as a bless, summon for summon, that sort of thing. Having the ability to convert a spell for healing is a wonderful thing, but actually getting to use said spell is also very nice.

Make sense, or am I rambling too much on my 6 cups of java high?


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

Makes sense. Use em when you really need em in other words. For the most part, Teleri's remaining spells are less than combative in application anyway.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2005)

Exactly, also think of how your spells fit in both your concept for the character and how they mesh with the rest of the party. Ayden has cast one summon spell thus far in the game and then I realized that 1) the spell is slow and 2) calling animals is Drogo's forte. That summoning spell could have been a bless or anything else, or even another cure. Don't get me wrong, if you want to summon animals then by all means do, but think of how they fit your deity. You follow a hunter goddess, so when you call an animal should it not be a bird of prey or perhaps a wolf? I know insects are cool, just ask Gil Grissom, but do they fit in the aspects of the faith that you follow?

Also, you have an advantage in that you can melee some, with spells that come down the road it increases to alot, and you have a sentient sword that is begging to be used in the manner it was forged. Embrace the martial path that it can give you as well as tempering it with your spiritual side. I'm telling you chica, you are sitting on a gold mine of RP chances here. Explore them and using what you have, expand slowly, bit by bit until you find your true niche and run with it.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

*ping.
I getcha. At the time of her creation, I was picking spells that seemed to do the most good, as I didn't have a clue on how to roleplay her at first. Her next spell-selection should be more reflective of her nature now. As for what you said about Sehanine's hunter aspect, I don't think that she is precisely a huntress per-sae. 

*goes to peruse faiths and patheons.....

ah. she isn't a huntress per-sae. More of a goddess of dreams and guidance than anything else. hmmmm....


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2005)

*Paging DarkMaster*


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Verbatim don't worry for the wand Sarlis has a fully charged CLW wand


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2005)

All..just sent a message to Majin about my silence, but until Thurs, my posting will be spotty...however, after that, it should be good to go as normal.

Heading over to the main threads now..

Sorry for the delay...

V


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2005)

Sielwoodan has found his new target... sorry Darkmaster


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

I just remember why I usually have problem with cleric. I find it hard to roleplay them correctly without getting on the nerves of the others. Even in my game I try to avoid faith issues as much as possible. 

Maybe I should stop writing what he think. I guess it influences the others. I see Sarlis as someone with strong belief but pleasant to discuss with (obviously you can't trust what he says but unless you are very wise you won't notice) He is used to adventure with people from his church so he was never confronted to these types of conflicts. 

I don't know, Playing a Cleric among a group of non-believer (at least in the cleric diety) as always been a big challenge for me.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2005)

I think this is a common issue for clerics, expressing the 'faith.'  I think if it weren't for this, clerics would be much more popular.


----------



## Dhes (Feb 9, 2005)

You should play him how you want to play him… even if that involves thought narration. Ya some times you can have the problem that people act on some thing you thought, but that would be more something done by mistake than with intension.

I would think that it would be fun to play a cleric in a party of “un-believers”, you can piss people of and blame it on the gods.    I think your biggest problem would be with the other believers in the group, speaking for the biggest unbeliever in the group, Dunstand thinks you’re all a bunch of sheep.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, you just made Sielwoodan tell more than he never told about himself... He looks at the nature as a bright example of what life should be (and if you want the detail, I can write down a whole book, so I won't enter in it), but among the Gods, it is Selune he prefer the philosophy and ask protection, and, by telling it is a pale reflection of the truth, you just make him not liking you... but don't be scared, he has insuylted everyone in the group when he first has seen them (ask Dunstand the thief or Broddy the talking machine).

I thiunk religion is something pretty important in FR, with all these Gods, not like other campaign where there is only a few Gods or even worst, they just don't want to play a part in the mortal world.

Dhes, you updated the list? I see:



> Current Party loot (stored in bag):
> -MW axe
> -Enchanted Leather armor
> -Keoghtom's Ointment (2 applications)
> ...




But we found over a thousand of gp and an unditentified potion, and some golden pearl and... so where they are?


----------



## Dhes (Feb 10, 2005)

Dam.. sorry about that… I uploaded to the wrong dir and didn’t check to C if it loaded correctly.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't be sorry, do a better job...

Just kidding...    Thanks to hold that list, I would have forgotten a lot of thing if it wasn't of that...


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2005)

Darkmaster: I think you are playing Sarlis great thus far, and writing the thought aspects does alot to give more insight into what he is thinking and feeling. If you are worried about the thoughts being misread, just seperate them somehow, sort of like me using the ~ marks to section off his thoughts from his words. Also, you have picked a very headstrong and somewhat egotistical god in Lathander. I am not saying that is a bad thing, just that as an elder deity on Faerun he sees himself as sometimes knowing more than those around him. Also, his symbol is the sun, a very powerful image to have and maintain throughout the years. All in all, I think its a great concept that you have...

I have tried to keep Ayden's expression of Finder's teachings as subtle as possible, as that is how I see Ayden as a person. He ran away from his calling for so long that he still feels that he has much to prove, even though Finder has been giving him more spells and abilities to show that he is on the right path. The human paragon concept I worked in as a sign of change in Ayden the person, also a reflection of Finder's concept of growing through change. Also, Ayden sees himself many times as more of a musician than a true priest, as before becoming a god, Finder was a bard. The others know that Ayden is pious in his own way, and while he will never try to force his beliefs on others, he does not shy away from speaking of how Finder's concepts of bettering yourself by embracing change can be a good thing. 

Also as Ayden was Sielwoodan's target before Dunstand came onto the scene I can tell you it will be alot of fun to have the often surly archer picking on you..

Now, I think I should quit yapping and get caught up on the posting..*L*


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also as Ayden was Sielwoodan's target before Dunstand came onto the scene I can tell you it will be alot of fun to have the often surly archer picking on you..




Picking? I pick on no one. He just do his work, guide the group and keep them as far as possible of danger. Now, if there is a talkative wizard that make more noise than an army, a possible assassin in the group or a priest that we don't know anything of him (hey, he could be a liar and be evil... just look at the player name: Darkmaster, that's sound evil) it is not his fault.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2005)

Very true and for all we truly know Teleri could be a Lloth follower as well. She does seem mighty sympathetic to them....*L*

When you put it that way, we should be thanking you for protecting us from ourselves..how dare we be so trusting...to the gallows with them all!!!!!!!


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2005)

lol. Actually, Teleri is sympathetic towards Eilestraee's followers. That she doesn't hide from, for they were instrumental in saving her father's life from priests of Lloth. So she has just as much reason to dislike Lloth's followers as Calenthang, but is wise enough not to fall into that trap.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

_Somewhere in the heavens above Faerun in Beshaba's inner thoughts_

_*"Oh look, that Dunstand chap is going to throw his dagger again. Silly mortal, hasn't he realized that I am never going to let him hit with those things. Ah well, he is persistant, and I do so love that in a plaything..."*_

P.S. Post your combat move already...we need to get your miss out of the way...

Nothing but love for ya man..nothing but love...


----------



## Dhes (Feb 16, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> _*"Oh look, that Dunstand chap is going to throw his dagger again. Silly mortal, hasn't he realized that I am never going to let him hit with those things. Ah well, he is persistant, and I do so love that in a plaything..."*_




My plan from the get-go was/is to go “Master Thrower” dos that sound silly???


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

Have you told your daggers that...

Seriously though, I think you will make it, just need to start setting some loot aside for those enchanted daggers...the ones with Sure Strike already put on them..


----------



## Velmont (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, be more realistic, Verbatim. Just dancing. once the dagger will try to hit by his own, it will be successfull


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

*L*

I think you might be on to something there...


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2005)

My job in Burkina Faso is finally finished, but I am not coming back home yet. I'll take advantage of the fact I am here to visit. I am leaving tommorow morning (5am GMT). I will try to go in Cyber cafe at least twice a week, to give some news and post, but it won't be always possible.

During the next two months, I'll be travelling in Benin (2 weeks), Mali (3 weeks), France (1 week) and Belgium (2 weeks) to finally come back by the 27 of April. During that time, I may fall silent for a whole week, mainly in the desert of Mali: Dogon Country and Timbouktou, where both place I may spend around 6 days.

So, I think Majin knows pretty well how to play Sielwoodan, and anyway, he has been not that talkative, so it won't change him 

Anyway, if you have any problem with my post rate, you can just put Sielwoodan aside the time I'll come back home, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2005)

Have a nice trip, Velmont.  That sounds awesome.  Reminds me of hitchhiking across South Africa when I was younger...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2005)

Velmont:
Be safe amigo...we will be here when you get back...

Majin:
I found out my roommates didn't mail the package off. I will get that taken care of asap once I get back. Sorry about the delay.

Everyone:
Well, I managed to leave Vegas with just as much gambling money as I took in, and I don't care what anyone says, that means I won in my book. I swear the air taste sweeter when you can look the dealer in the eye and say "I'm done" and have no regrets about it.

I am now in Santa Fe and will be here until Thurs morn when I head back to Baltimore. I will try to post reg tonight and tomorrow, but after that, I may be out of the loop until Thurs night. However, after that I should be good until the next time they shotgun conference me. Competency is its own punishment...

On a game note, I wanted to ask you all if you are still having as much fun as when it began. I know it isn't my place to ask, but as a player I am curious. I know when I was away from the game I missed it like crazy, but wanted to see if you all liked where your chars are/are going to go and if you wanted to bounce anything off of each other.

So, looking forward to all thoughts..


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 2, 2005)

As far as Calenthang is concerned, I haven't lost faith. I like where he is going.
Orpheus I'm kind of "iffy" with. I haven't been able to find his niche.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 2, 2005)

Teleri's development is going well. She's becoming rather paranoid about anything underground, understandable all things considered and is seriously thinking about knocking Ayden out if he looks like he's under the compulsion of whatever it is in the next room. 

Alinis... Having trouble figuring her out.  It'll come eventually


----------



## Mimic (Mar 3, 2005)

I know I have just started but I am having fun. Should be interesting to see where Broddy's development goes.


----------



## Majin (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes I've kind of taken to the little talkative gnome myself, heh. Have you thought up any ideas where you'd like to take Broddy in the future? If you want to discuss it in private we may be able to think up a bigger goal for him to strive for. If you like, shoot me an e-mail off list (timoan AT comcast DOT net) and we can talk about it.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 3, 2005)

My immediate goal if we survive this lil tet-a-tet is to find a way for Teleri to fight compulsions/charm spells. Successfully.    :\


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2005)

Did I mention I'm having some serious issues w/my antivirus software?  Not only can I not get my non-functioning McAfee off my system, but I can't load anything else.  This distraction is taking my PbP edge away.  I'm keeping up, but non-necessary posts will have to wait.  Having a good time, though, definitely, in both games.  Keep us the good work, Majin!


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2005)

Understood Manz. Hope you get things sorted out soon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 4, 2005)

Verbatim, Sarlis pretend to be in awe at the sight of the Angel. He is a fairly good bluffer so Ayden shouldn't notice  .

Kirinke, just ask Sarlis or Ayden we have spell to help Teleri with her problem.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2005)

I meant that look covered mainly Sielwoodan, Calenthang and the others. No offense, but as Sarlis has been with the party so shortly, Ayden wouldn't look at him quite as closely to gauge his features..

As far as the charm thing, what do you Kirinke? We are all one big happy family with Zool...I mean the angel..


----------



## kirinke (Mar 4, 2005)

You can knock Teleri out if you have to, but if you cause more than subdual damage, you're paying for the healing.   

Might be best if you do at that, leastways, this will give StormArmour the opportunity to take over Teleri's unconscious body and do some major damage to the BBEG. Under the circumstances, I doubt Teleri will mind much.  

And if you have any spells that can detect charms etc, you have my permission to cast em and try to take em off.  

Teleri really isn't in any position to ask for help. She thinks the angel is her new bestus buddy.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2005)

Kirinke: Just wanted to mention something that may or may not help you with this current situation. While she know sees the angel as her friend, it does not mean that she has lost total control of her senses.

She can still have thoughts, ask questions, and be herself in all things, however, she will be more inclined to trust, help, and defend her friend from danger.

Just a little FYI for you, so you do not feel you only have one option...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 6, 2005)

Ahh. I thought it was a domination spell. Not a simple charm spell. Hmmm.... This gives me options. 

If this portal is a one way portal and Kayris proves obstinant, why not push her into the portal and see what happens?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm just guessing it is a charm spell vice domination since you still have control of your char..

I could be wrong though...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it's a lil of both. So, the post I just made is reflective of Teleri in confused but friendly mode.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope Drogo didn't react inappropriately there.  It's unfortunate it became so obvious, in a metagame sense, what Kayris' real motives were.  Brody's question is very good, and perhaps should be answered before Drogo's outburst.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 7, 2005)

Kirinke: A charm is a charm. Both Ayden and Teleri have free will, they can think and act and feel, however, their thoughts, actions, and feelings will be cast in a favorable direction towards the one who charmed them. They will not kill themselves, i.e. impalement on a sword, but they can be convinced to "help" out. I think the example was, just delay this dragon for a few moments before you try to escape. 

If you look close at Ayden's posts and his history, you will see why he was so willing to believe that an angel had came to him. For so many years, he struggled with accepting his calling was that of a priest, he finally gave in received his training and left the Lost Vale feeling that he was more of a musician than a true priest. Since meeting with the others, his opinion has changed of himself, he has lost some of the doubt, but there was always that little bit that cried out "If I am truly a priest, Finder will send me a sign."

When he was charmed, it was a simple thing for him to believe. What priest doesn't want to have a messanger of his god come to speak to him/her? Who doesn't want to know that they are worthy of such an honor? When she told him where the basilisk was and begged him to destroy the abomination, how could he not see that as a holy task?

The smile Ayden has is not that of someone who is insanely serene, but it is the smile of one who believes their years of service in the faith is about to be rewarded. For Teleri, she does not have to "drink the magic Kool-Aid" and look like someone who has lost her senses, as she hasn't. She is still Teleri, priestess of a goddess who works in moonlight and prophecies, warrioress who has a slightly muffled dwarven sword. She is herself, but she is inclined to agree with the angel among them.

Case in point, I am about to write Ayden's post, and in it he will argue with Drogo. His arguements will not be that they should abandon Andreas and Chasity, but that perhaps they should stay a few moments longer and allow the angel to fully explain herself. As Ayden does not want to offend the angel, but he also has a great deal of respect for Drogo, and as such will try to make peace between them.

I'm saying all this because when you write that all Teleri can do is smile like one who has lost her senses, it isn't 100% true. She has her senses, but they are tilted in favor of the one who just charmed her. Make sense?

Manz: I think your post was right on point, and I like that Drogo once again stepped up and laid it on the line.. Hope you don't mind Ayden's counter point to his arguements.

All: Sorry if I hijacked the thread, but wanted to shed some more light on my take on the whole Charm/Dominate thing.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmm.. point taken. I'm thinking of ways to reflect on how it would change her... Having trouble with it tho. 

It like okaa.... Teleri under normal circumstances would be going for the angel's throat or much more likely to run like hell away from it (she may be slightly crazy, but she's not stupid  ) .  Now, she's acting as though the critter is her newest, best friend. I'm having to switch tracks and durned if it's making me do a double take. LoL. Bear with me. 
I did change the post though, to make it a bit more in character. It's much better now.  


Oh, DarkMaster, I don't think any of us has mentioned StormArmour IC at the moment. Mainly because there hasn't been time. I don't think that even Broddy knows that StormArmour is intelligent really.

And the fact is, Teleri is sort of paranoid about letting people know about StormArmour being intelligent. I mean, StormArmour is not invulnerable and Teleri doesn't know how people will react to what amounts to a ghost possessing a sword. 

I think that Teleri will let StormArmour decide when and where she's going to introduce herself, figuring that the blade will be the best one to judge who is trustworthy of the knowledge and who isn't. Unless Maj has other ideas. From the conversations Teleri and the sword have had, it's pretty clear that StormArmor wants those who know about her being sentient to be limited.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 7, 2005)

It can really be as easy as you want it to be, as in essence you merely went from distrustful to trusting. You are a priest, you have heard a fellow priest speaking of talking to an angel, but at first, you were doubtful. When you basked upon the presence of the angel, you felt yourself become overwhelmed with their celestial glory (charm) and realized that while it was not an elvish angel, it was still a celestial figure.

However, you are still you. If she would have said, "Jump into the abyss and kill demons for me." You could have easily said, we simply aren't strong enough to do that." However, thus far, she has only asked that you guard a portal for her that can only go into the abyss. She has never mentioned us entering it, and that in your ears, sounds like a noble thing to do. Protect the portal so that others who are stronger than you can enter it.

You hear your friends speak with a doubting tongue to the angel. While they are your friends, they are also not "true" clerics. They do not pray to your god, or any god, for divine miracles, so they can't understand the glory it is to bask in the presence of one. You pity them for that fact, but want them to see things as you see them, so you look for the best way to make that happen.

Just a few thoughts for you to kick around...

Hope they helped some.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2005)

Gotcha, I think I'm beginning to get a hang of it now. My post after yours is kinda reflective of it. I think that the charm might have temporarily knocked her metaphorically flat, so she acted a bit strange for a moment as the relevation manifested itself. Now, she's acting more like her old self, only regarding the angel in a more favorable light. 

I mean, if you saw an angel or critter of a like nature, you'd be a bit um overwhelmed. Me, I'd be floored and could only smile foolishly/insanely for a coupla minutes at the very least. Considering how young Teleri is, such manifestations would be still very special, even to one who is used to divine miracles.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree, hence why I was trying to stress that she could do more than just smile...

If you notice, Ayden has not yet been able to look at the angel, as he does not feel he is worty to do so. Everyone manifests their "quirks" in different ways....


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2005)

Heh. 
I figure any angel would be used the effect they'd have on mortals anyway.  

Now that the inital err shock has faded, she's going to be her normal, cheeky self. Only more polite about it. She doesn't want to get turned into something unpleasant you know.  

Hmm. Once Ayden realizes that he has been tricked, one way or another, he's going to be devestated. Perhaps Teleri can help him through it? I mean, she knows she's worthy of being a priestess, simply because her goddess grants her spells and occasionally sends her visions of places that she needs to go to. 

Teleri has no doubt about her calling, even her comments reflect that simple, powerful conviction. She practically breathes it, in both her liveliness, willingness to see things through and weird sense of humor. She may be able to help him realize that he doesn't need signs. The songs coming from his heart should be enough of a sign. At least, that's how she'd explain it to him. (High wisdom coming into play there. )


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2005)

Asking Sielwoodan to stay in one place? What Kayris is thinking?    As if he would be able to stay in one place for more than a few days, and with humans over that. That's not Sielwoodan.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 7, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I don't think that even Broddy knows that StormArmour is intelligent really.




Which is probably a good because then he would want to experiment with it, test it, rip it apart to see how it works.... all that kind of fun stuff.

Oh and be on the look out for an email Majin, giving Broddy a long term goal would be very cool.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 8, 2005)

Once Majin says whether or not the charm spell is broken, I will post Ayden's combat moves.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2005)

Andreas' short sword is also on Calenthang's hip amigo...

It is a +1, so maybe that will work...

If not, then dwarven steel it might be..


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2005)

If all else fails


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, dwarven mithral anyway. Teleri probably wouldn't mind, all things considering. But well, the sword might have a different opinion. She's contrary enough to make Calenthang really regret picking her up. I mean, remember what she did to that mayor dude just for stealing her? Teleri isn't her best choice of a bearer, but she is the sword's choice and she probably is going to resent any insult to such a decision. Just hope that she isn't under one of those alignment thingies where if you are evil you get hit with neg-levels or something similar.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2005)

Come on, he's not that bad. He's still Lawful Neutral, the alignment shift hasn't taken place yet.
Borrowing for the good of the party is hardly grounds for shattering someone's mind. Unless you're drow...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2005)

No alignment shifts...even if Calenthang does decide to get a bit more steel in his mannerisms, LN is a pretty flexible means to do so. You do what it takes to make sure order is kept, if it means helping the orphans, you do it, if it means letting the thieves' guild kick out Mother Hubbard so they agree to keep their turf from expanding more, you bring her some boxes and wish her well. 

So, I think we aren't in any danger of a shift, if there is one to worry about..


----------



## Velmont (Mar 13, 2005)

Not sure it is magical that is needed to hit her, as my bow is magical, so if I was meant to hit and it is some protection that deflect my arrows, in that case, it should be something more like Good aligned weapon that would be needed.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2005)

Anyone think of dousing their weapons with holy water? Or throwing some in her face? She being a demon and all, it _would_ affect her. I think that Teleri still has some in one of her belt pouches, it would be like her to always carry a flask or two in case of emergencies. If Maj allows, I'll have Teleri wake up enough to tell Drogo about em.

On the sword's note. Well, it isn't a question of good and evil. With the Alignment restrictions in the DMG (at least with certain magical items) you have to be compatible with the item's alignment in order to use it. If you aren't the item slaps you with some sort of penalty. Usually a neg level or hit point loss. And the sword is probably practical enough not to do anything other than give Calenthang an earful. I *hope*.    

That's the sword. Teleri on the other hand would be asking for souvineers made out of the body parts of whatever you're trying to kill. It would be like "Okay.. As long as you bring me back that things eyeballs. Bronzed. I need new earrings."

But then... Maybe that would be a bit too evil.  So she probably wouldn't mean it. Probably....


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2005)

I can pretty much tell you that after you got slammed with the magic missles, you are out. If he manages to heal you, then next round you could throw it yourself if you feel up to it...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2005)

LoL that's a given. Big badda boom, oof, seeing pretty stars.   
I figure even with the cure light wounds, Teleri is still going to be in a world of hurt and wouldn't be able to aim straight. So, she'd give em to Drogo, to give them a better chance of being hit.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm not sure it requires magical weapons either, Calenthang just assumed that his miss was due to it. He wouldn't consider using Holy Water unless someone told him, since he's never had the pleasure of using it.
We'll see how LN he is when we come across drow


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 15, 2005)

All,

I am back in Korea, but I have internet access and posting shouldn't be a prob. I will be here until the end of March, so if my posting times are a little odd, just remember I am 15 hours in the future..

Before I forget, great job all on the hag, but I'm not gonna lie and say it wasn't fun getting to be the bait that brought you all to her...*eg*

Made the changes to Ayden:

+2 Wis bonus for Paragon 3rd level; +6 hp; +1 BAB; +1 all saves; +1 rank in Diplomacy, Heal, Perform (String), Spellcraft; +2 ranks in Sense Motive; Now casts as a 4th level cleric.

Thanks Darkmaster for sending me the paragon info.

Also, Majin, how many charges did it take to cure Teleri? Just want to subtract from the wand. Tks.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 15, 2005)

Yawn, damn 5th level fighters.

HP - 45
BAB - +1
(4) Jump - 4 + 5 - 5
(0) Swim - 4 + 6 - 10


----------



## kirinke (Mar 15, 2005)

problems.... I'm going to level Teleri in cleric so she'll be cleric 3/fighter 2. How do I do this?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 15, 2005)

Calenthang: The good thing is now you can start looking at PrCs...I recommend the Darkwood Stalker, but trade orc for Drow. It will make you take a lvl of ranger, but I think it is worth it. Although, you may have a different PrC in mind..

Teleri: take d6 hp, the save increase in Ref, the +1 BAB, and 2 + Int in skills. Then add your second level spells in since you reached 3rd. That should do it, but I might be wrong, so maybe someone will double check my math for me..


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

I updated Drogo.  I'm psyched.  My first 5th level PC (of course, he was my first 3rd and 4th level PC, as well)

5th level - Druid
+8 hps (6+2)
ranks in spot, listen, survival, ride & concentration
wild shape
+1 3rd level spell

cool!  I'll have to spend some time thinking about mounted combat with him...


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm going the route of the Dark Hunter, if you remember.
Already takes into account the drow, and I'll still end up needing a level of ranger.
Which I wanted anyway for Favored Enemy: Drow.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

*slaps head* That's right..sorry about the brain fart on that one.

Mimic: The level kicks in after we get a chance to rest for the 8 hrs...but if you need to RP learning spells or what not, that shouldn't be a prob.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 16, 2005)

I think that maybe we should find a hiding hole for a bit and try and get some sleep. The encounter was rough on all of the characters and even though they're heeled in body, mentally, they're probably exhausted and would miss things because of it.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Kirinke: We should be okay...I still have a few spells, you and Sarlis should have almost all of his, especially since we don't know when/if she can come back to attack us.

Mimic: Do you think Broddy will want the hag arm for anything? Some people have mages that collect odd stuff like that.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey, if Teleri lets Broddy collect Hag arms and stuff, Calenthang is collecting drow scalps.
Or at least knots of their hair to make little hempen-like necklaces. You think I'm kidding


----------



## kirinke (Mar 16, 2005)

lol. Teleri didn't say anything about letting Broddy do anything. That's like trying to stop a flood with a tea-spoon. Or a 2 year old from getting into things they shouldn't.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2005)

5th level: wizard
HP: (+6) 31
Concentration: +1 (+7)
Craft Skills: Alchemy +1 (+10)
Knowledge: Religion +1 (+8)
Knowledge: The planes +3 (+9)

Bonus Feat
Gains speak with familiar

2 new spells: 
Lightning Bolt
Summon Monster III

Thanks for the info Verbatim, he would more then likely want the hand, and Kirinke is that a good thing or bad?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Mimic: No prob. You never know what you can do with something like that, especially since if the name she gave us was really hers, you now have that and a piece of her. I'm thinking you could just about whip up a summon spell and binding circle and keep her in check.. Although, I could be wrong on that...

Majin: Updated Ayden's sheet once more as I forgot to add the +1 skill point for being human. I put it in Knowledge (arcana).


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Sarlis is updated +1 level cleric, +8(6+2)hp, +1BAB, +1 will and fort, +1 1st level spell, +1 2nd level spell, +1 diplomacy, +2 concentration, +1 UMD, +1 knowledge religion


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Since I know alot of people like to put their actions in the game post, as well as ask quick ooc things, I thought we could put the spoiler block in for that. You just put sblock to begin in [] and /sblock in [] when done. What do you guys think? Also, if Majin wants to pass something directly to us, without shooting us an e-mail he could label it with a name : then the spoiler.

Just throwing things out there..


----------



## Majin (Mar 16, 2005)

Not a bad idea Verbatim. If everyone agrees I think it would be good practice for everyone to do that, as it would be helpful to me, and would not break the RP flow of your characters posts if you would wish it that way.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't think she'd see any real problem with it, other than the initial 'eww' factor. After she got over that, she'd realize how bloody useful having both a true name/body part would be in dealing with such a creature. She'd just specify that Brody use it for a good purpose, rather than just fiddling with it.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Does this artist friend do other works?

I would love to get one of Ayden and Zeric done, and if he/she has paypal, I am not above paying for them...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

heh. yup. I just asked him to draw the pics of the rest of our crazy crew and gave him a linkie to our rogues gallery character thread. And I believe he does it for free. Oh, here is the original link where I got my piccie from. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=124478


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, if he would like a bit of reimbursement, just let me know, as that pic was great Kirinke, it really was.

And if he could do the Shackled City, then we would be set...


----------



## Majin (Mar 18, 2005)

DMAC does great work. Having him do our whole crew would be much appreciated.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

Yup. That he does. I was incredibly happy with what he did with just a few paragraphs of description. He really did capture Teleri's personality, right down to the mischievous grin excellently well


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Ayden should be fairly easy to do as well from the description, but I have to make sure that Zeric's desc is up and captures his "brooding" nature...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

Heh. If you guys want, you can click on that piccie request thread, ask and he might do it. I don't know DMAC all that well, so I can't say for sure if he will. But, no harm in asking right?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Ahh..I thought you were in close with him....

If he does requests for the entire board, it might take a long time before he could get to us...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

It took him about ohhh. A week before he posted the piccie. I wasn't even sure that anyone would reply to the request.  I was lucky it was DMAC.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2005)

That is a very nice portrait of Teleri.

In any case, I thought I'd make a note here commending Majin on his DMing.  This adventure has really come along, keeping a great pace after well over a year of play now.  This whole angel/hag business really had me going.  I totally didn't see it coming.  I'm curious how it will all play out.  Good job there, Majin.  This game is just getting better and better.


----------



## Majin (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for that Manz. It really helps keep me motivated to hear such praise from my players. I've said long ago that my greatest pet peeve was DM's that have such a great oppurtunity to run games to their heart's content wherever they are in the world with a potential player pool of thousands, but they end up letting the games drop off, usually after not too long, and I could never understand why they let that happen. I know at times my posting frequency can be a little sporadic, but I do intend to keep my pledge that barring death or worse  , I will continue to run these games to their conclusion. 

Oh and, as for the hag business, it's only the beginning. <evil sinister laugh>


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

Majin, I agree with you, it's extremely frustrating to see DM drop their games for no apparent reason. Just recently I was in a very interesting game and the DM drop it without saying a word on why. The worse is that you see him post in other thread.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 18, 2005)

Awesome portrait, wish I had a tenth of that kind of talent (right now i can kinda draw a stick figure.)

I too must add my voice at the great job you are doing Majin, I am having a blast in both games and am very glad you let me join.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

First I would like to say that I am impressed by DMAC drawing. If he can draw the whole crew that would be very interesting.

Kirinke just a quick comment about what you posted in the IC thread. When Teleri says that she remembers something about Hag and amulet even before rolling the knowledge roll, I feel that you are meta-gaming a little. Especially that her knowledge score is quite low. Having a single ranks in all knowledge doesn't equate to "I Have read all the monster manuals at least once". 

Don't forget that a succesfull check against a DC of 10+hd allows you to know a single feature about a creature and another one per steps of 5 DC. So with a +1 in knowledge you are lucky if you can simply identify the creature. 

I know about this medallion but Sarlis doesn't that's why he is trying to figure out what it does by his own means. 

Sorry but I have a hard time with Meta-gaming it spoils the fun for me.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

Ack, no problem. Didn't realize what I was doing until it was too late. And I figure it might have been touched upon when she was very small, but since then, she simply forgot the important details. At least, that's how I'm playing it.  And I am doing my best to keep such knowledge seperate from the character.  

Hmmm, reoccuring BBEG? Nice! 
We have our very own group nemesis! Shweeet! That's a first for me! Whoot! 

Maj, you are doing a great job, especially in dealing with a relative newcomer to the 3.0/3.5 ruleset such as me. I am incredibly lucky that you are my first DM, because of the fact that you are extremely fair and patient with those of us who don't have a complete knowledge/understanding of the rules.    
And like da others said. Keep it up!


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2005)

Alright, as it is almost that time, we should get ready for the roughest part of our adventures: Dividing the loot..*L*

We have the following:

Shield- Calenthang (tentative)
Amulet (armor/stamina)-?
Circlet (int/chr)-Darkmaster (tentative)
Scimitar-Drogo (tentative)
scroll-Arcane (Broddy Primary/Sielwoodan secondary) Divine (Group fund as all have access to the bag of holding) 
Spellbook-Broddy (definate)
pearl-?
potion-? (depending on function)

and the coins in the valuable donation box (maybe can sell box also?)

So, unleash the hounds and lets talk this over...and lets not forget Dhes and Velmont in this, as they are not able to post like the rest of us.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

I dunno. We really need to identify this stuff before divving it up. Anything that can help resist charms/domination spells should probly go to Teleri (at least that's what I'm hoping for. ). The charisma/int enhancer should probably go to Ayden as he's the face-man of the group. (Sorry Darkmaster). But this should wait until we get it identified.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2005)

The reason I am bringing it up now, as opposed to when we go topside is just to get the ball rolling, and truthfully, if the amulet does increase the "face" of the party, I have no problem letting DM have it. Ask anyone who has been here since the beginning and they will all vouch that Ayden has only done it out of necessity, not out of want. The only reason I took the Neg feat was to reflect how much "practice" he had been getting talking.

So, while we all agree if it is cursed, we will destroy it, if it is not, it would be nice to know the thoughts of everyone about it.

Also, as far as the Calenthang's last post, he turned it away vice trying to put it on, so Teleri telling him not to wear it is a little off, unless you want it to have happened just as it was handed to him.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2005)

Drogo's long wanted a heftier weapon.  If that's a magical scimitar, it's right up his ally.  I believe it is not size specific, so he can probably use it.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2005)

Edited the post listing you as the primary on the scimitar Manz and DM on the circlet.

Broddy is a definate for the spellbook and depending on the scroll, perhaps that as well.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 19, 2005)

Sarlis is confident enough in his personal will power, not to be scared of puny little curses.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

Verb, Teleri's comment was just when Sarlis handed it to Calenthang. Sorry bout that.  
Unless it's cursed, I think that Teleri would want the pearl if it's suited for a priest/fighter.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like Sarlis made himself a new enemy. What gets to him the most his people doubting in their capacity, much more than priest from other religion.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 19, 2005)

Kirinke this little argument with Teleri, helps me shape Sarlis personality. He is more a motivator and personnal coach, beleiving in Self achivement and beleiving that people have the power to do anything they want, than a priest. 

Looking at Lathander description, I do beleive that being a "personal coach and motivator" is somewhere being a priest of Lathander. 

Each individual is limited by himself and himself only. So the hag could be able to destroy the world, Sarlis doesn't care, we will find a way to defeat her, because as a group of individual are ressources are limitless.

That is positive thinking


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

Naa, Teleri doesn't make snap judgements DM. Like she said, she doesn't take things at face value. What she was doing was trying to teach Sarlis that pretty sparklies may be poisoned. The priests of Sehanine Moonbow are primarily guides, so she's doing that guiding thing. 
And, she's not one to hold a grudge. So, I wouldn't worry bout it too much.


----------



## Dhes (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey look who’s back… me and ENworld have settled our differences, its not going as smooth as I want it to but Bill left some loopholes in the system so that a sneaky rogue (winks at Sielwoodan) like me can slip trough EN’s defenses.

First
Damn good job people, that’s all I can say. I wish I could have been there, because I wonder how Dunstand would have turned out against the great love of his life, well not love of his life, but hey we all get lonely sometimes.

Second
Woot we leveled. 
K. Dunstand is going to take an lvl of fighter, for character development so he can hold his own a bit more and not feel as the weak little urchin from Westgate that he is, and for game play, because it’s the fastest way I can get him to “Master Thrower”.

1st lvl fighter 
+7 to HP, +1 to BAB, +2 to Fort, 6 ranks in Climb, Point Blank Shot as bonus feat. 

Thirdly
If you are reading this, Really good work DMAC. 
I hope he takes on the commission, I’m a really big fantasy art fan and I would love to have a pic of Dunstand. I’ll pay lots of monies for a pic and even more monies for a carbon copy.

I would love to post a lot more In game and ooc, but I got back on EN at 3:30 AM so I will have to leave that till tomorrow. I’ll update the loot list ASAP, so there can be no fighting about who got what from the new loot.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 20, 2005)

Status of the pictures...

I am e-mailing DMAC about this, and hope to have some more info soon. I regave him the link to the char page and hopefully I will hear from him soon.

More as I know more..


----------



## kirinke (Mar 20, 2005)

*Hugs her piccie of Teleri and grins happily. 
A group pic would be fun to have too.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2005)

Dhes: Great work on the loot sheet, as always, and I think it is a good idea you take a lvl of fighter, as god knows you need the help..

All: With us starting to get a surplus of gold building up, especially once we sell the armor, weapons, and possibly the enchanted leather if no one wants it, I wanted to bring up the possibility of Ayden taking some of the funds to make an item or two. I will work on the nuts and bolts of it with Majin, but wanted to see how you all felt before I did it.

Mimic, I'm thinking you might want the same since you picked up CWI at 5th lvl.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 21, 2005)

I think that Broddy's new spell-book is sorta like StormArmour... Methinks. Hopefully just as relatively benign.  

If no one wants the enchanted leather, Teleri will take it. I also have an eye on the pearl, assuming Teleri can make use of it. If not. Ah well. Party spoils and all that.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 21, 2005)

Take all the money you want.


----------



## Dhes (Mar 21, 2005)

If everyone is ok with it a want to get some MW daggers, 2 would be good. It would give Ayden a base for his crafting (that is if he want to take the time to C what he can do with them..  )


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2005)

OK, I am lost, and it cost too much here to get back all that thread, so continue as I wasn't there, Sielwwodan is just a bit more silent than usual, nothing to suspect yet. For me, I am going to Timbuktu, so back from here, my post will be back to normal.

And my next level is Ranger just for note. And I am not sure if my animal companion will be Felmir


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Mimic, I'm thinking you might want the same since you picked up CWI at 5th lvl.




Yea was going to make a post on it but you beat me to the punch, was actually thinking of making Teleri a cloak of resistance +1 (highest I could make at the moment.)

Also I was wondering if I could have some funds to purchase some spells like identify etc. Broddy is woefully lacking in the amount of spells he should have. (Personally I blame the Alchemy kit)

Also identifing all those magic items will get expensive as the spell only works on one item at a time with 100gp pearl per cast. Unless he can figure out what they are through skill use.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> If everyone is ok with it a want to get some MW daggers, 2 would be good. It would give Ayden a base for his crafting (that is if he want to take the time to C what he can do with them..  )




Since I haven't gotten the Craft Weapons and Armor feat yet, I have to stick to misc stuff, however, I think I could whip you up a pair of gloves of Dex though (Songs of the Wind). If you would like those that is.

Mimic: If you want to pool our resources off list to see what we can and can't do, my e-mail is crow112101 (at) yahoo.com.

Kirinke: Unless you are going for flavor, why not just get a suit of MW chain? it protects better than the leather.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 21, 2005)

True, but it's also heavier, you can't sleep in it and has an armor check penalty. Right now, Teleri needs the advantage of being able to sleep in the armor and be able to fight right off the bat. If she invested in heavier armor, she'd have to take it off, put it back on or do without in an encounter. To me, the leather seems to be a better deal at the min.

Now if she had some elven chainmail......


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2005)

*Shrug*..Ayden takes his off at night...and puts it on when he wakes up..it is one round to don a chain shirt should the party suddenly get attacked, and if he is needed that badly, he would fight with no armor, which has happened on several occasions. I guess I just look at the "RL" aspect of the fantasy game. No one sleeps in their armor when travelling. That is why you set watches and wake them up early enough to put it on.

Now if we were in a war campaign, it would be different, and we would all be dwarves...


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 21, 2005)

Calenthang manages. And I don't think sleeping in chainmail would be such a comfortable thing. Be it elven or not.
She has levels in fighter, so wearing armor that both grants her the highest AC Bonus and Max DEX wouldn't be out of character...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 21, 2005)

True, true dat. I was talking with Hipp earlier and I'm thinking about getting either a MW chain shirt or maybe even elvish chain if we can afford it. I'm going to try and keep her to light armor, both for flavor and for other reasons. I'm going to definantly get her a darkwood sheild. And that cloak of resistance sounds shweet. Me likes.

Hmm. If Ayden is taking craft wondrous items, I think Teleri's next non-fighter bonus feat will be craft wand. That way at least, she can craft more cure based wands or whatever.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2005)

Craft wand requires 5th level caster, but due to her being split class, it will be 9th level before she can take the feat, but take feats based around how you see her IC Kirinke, not OOC char "gaps".

Ayden follows a god of creation, so it is a natural path for him to take, at least for that feat. Finder created many things as a mortal, so he would encourage his priests to create things as well. However, as much as I would like to do it OOC, Ayden proly will not take CA&A, as Finder is not really a martial god. So, if we have that gap, so be it.

All in all I am just trying to say look at her for what she is to you and the path you want to walk with her, not what you think "we" want you to do with her. Same goes with the items you take. If you want the enchanted leathers, wear them with pride and just tell me to shut my pie hole when I question that choice, because in the end, she is your creation, not mine...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah, thought it was level three. Probably for her, either brew potion or craft wondrous item. Haven't decided yet. Though there are plenty of neat things you can do with a cleric who has craft wondrous item. 

I do like the idea of enchanted light armor. One you can't miss a guy in shiny metal plate armor. That's going to be your first target, because you assume that he is more powerful than the guy in leather armor or whatever, because he's successful enough to be able to afford that metal armor. And success generally means that he is one bad s.o.b. And you take out the Bad s.o.b's first.

On the other hand a guy who has enchanted light armor can move faster than the humanoid shield and has a comparable AC bonus. You probably won't at first glance be able to tell that the light armor is magical. But once he shakes off a few arrows like they were pins, you begin to get the idea that hay, maybe this guy is more than he seems. By then it's too late and you got a sharp pointy thing stuck in a very uncomfortable place, while the guy in the light magical armor loots your body and laughs at your corpse. 

That's my thinking anyway.

Let's not get into the discussion of 'shoot the guys in robes first!'


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2005)

As the resident tank, I must point out that other armor types can be enchanted  
Advantages and disadvantages abound.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

LoL. Also true.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2005)

When it comes to the comparable AC bonus, it really doesn't match up. Even with enchanted leather, and we will use +1 as a default, it gives you an AC of +3, which is what she has right now with regular studded that she is wearing. The only difference is that it is that if she wanted to now add things to the armor she could now since the initial enchantment is there.

However, like you said, the feel is your own, but if you plan to mix it up with StormArmour leading the way, consider that ramifications of the actions, both IC and OOC.  Again, not trying to sway you, just want you to see the coin for both sides, not the shiny enchanted side. As look how good the armor helped its last owner....


Edit: Took out the Dex comment, I do apologize as a 17 dex is nice..


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

Good point. If nothing else, she'll stick with the studded leather until something else comes along. I think it's also master work.

Also, considering that she is a cleric/fighter, going head-on into fights with a sword isn't too out of character. And she isn't going to depend on StormArmor exclusively. That isn't good tactics to Teleri's thinking and from StormArmor's comments, she wants elf-girl to be a stronger person. So a dependancy on any one thing would be way out of character for Teleri. If you notice, she only casts spells when she feels she absolutely has to and uses the weapon appropriate for the encounter. Or at least, she tries to. After all, she's still learning and prone to making mistakes. Elves don't become inscrutable until at least 120 years old.   

17 dex is pretty sweet. As well as 16 strength. And her wisdom isn't that bad either.  If only she lives long enough to back said wisdom with concrete experience. Lol most of those wise sayings she spouts every so often are coming from her da, the guy who can drink a dwarf under the table.   

Nope. Looked. The armor she has now is non MW.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2005)

All: I hope you don't mind me trying to move things along a touch, as I know sometimes after the Big fights we tend to stall some. So, here is what I would like to propose, and this is all pending Majin's approval, is that we look at the gold we have, including the gems, and make another "dream" sheet of items. Then we sorta let Majin wave his DM wand and we add them to the inventories and can get rolling out of town and back to going after our friends.

Now, I know Mimic has mentioned purchasing spells, and I am cool with that as we need all the spellpower we can get, but I think Majin has worked out a better ID plan, and we will have the vendors ID them for us when we stop in towns, temples, etc. The cost will be 100gp, same as if we bought pearls, but it will save us time IC by us not having to worry about that aspect of things. How does everyone feel about that?

So, that being all said, lets get this up and going and over with so we can transition from one thread to the next..

Also, if I am ever too bossy, feel free to tell me to throttle back some..


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't worry about that. If nessisary, I'll have Teleri serenade you.

*gets out the tuning whistle, gets into character and goes through the exercises. Do-re-me...

Tenative wish list:
Cloak of Shelter (or resistence)
Decanter of endless water
Necklace of Adaptation
Periapt of Wound Closure 
Periapt of Wisdom
Heward's handy haversack
Efficent Quiver
Immovable rod
Stove of Everlasting Flame. (hay, it's kewl.   )


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm pretty used to that IDing system, so I'm all for it.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmm...one list down...others?

Also, you know only one periapt works at the time right Kirinke?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not very picky when it comes to magic items; if it is better than the last thing I was using, it can't be all that bad, right?
Something to fill the empty slots...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

yup. I'm aware. I figure that the wound closure would work on anyone right? At least from what I read from the DMG and that would help in the healing department alot. We do seem to get chewed on quite abit, so one would be pretty good to have. And I'm really hoping for a periapt of wisdom for Teleri. (Periapts are pretty much enchanted pearls. )

and what hipp said.
Magical sparklies are goooooddddd.....


----------



## Majin (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, Verbatim is right. The way ID'ing will work to save time for everyone in the long run is just as if you would have cast the spell, expending a 100gp pearl, but you simply pay someone to do it for you for each item you'd like ID'ed. Just like it works in the CRPG D&D games if any of you have ever played them. 

As for your list of things to purchase and things planning to craft, I've got no problem with any of that. Just work it all out between yourselves what you'd all decide on getting and you shouldn't have too much of a problem finding it at the fair.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2005)

I went through and picked out some spells that I think would help round out his spells although I don't know what the cost would be. Here is the list:

1st level
Animate Rope
Shocking Grasp

2nd level
Melf's acid arrow
Web

3rd level
Haste

Of course he would want to scribe the daze monster spell as well

As for the wish list of magic items he does have a large amount on him as it stands but there are a couple of things he could use

magically augmented staff (+1/+2)
ring of featherfall

Anything else is too expensive, besides I figure we will find more as the adventure continues.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm excited to see Drogo rising up levels.  I want this thing to last.  I think you're doing a great job, Majin, but in case you start to feel some burnout, I thought I'd volunteer to run a one-shot module at some point to give you a break.  (actually, I was going to volunteer my buddy Verbatim to run a one-shot module.  )

I'm not suggesting you do take a break, Majin, just noting that I want to see us all reach 20th level, and if you need a break, don't hesitate to ask for one.


----------



## Majin (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Manz. If ever I do feel too burned out from it all, I'll take your offer into consideration, but I doubt things will ever be _that_ bad.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks at Manz....Dude, I am just a humble player... It has been too long since I sat behind a screen, but thank you for your blind vote of confidence.

Majin: I will buy you a refer to keep you from getting burned out..

Edit: Realized I have been around Brits too long meant refer as in cooler, not drugs..

As for the items, now that they have been identified, lets pass them out. Ayden is passing from taking any loot this cycle, so do you all want to pick, or have him do his usual way of just passing things out?


----------



## kirinke (Mar 23, 2005)

Have the magical leathers been identified? If they are lower in AC bonus than the Amulet, Teleri will take the Amulet. If they are higher in AC bonus than the amulete, she'll take the Amulet. 

Heh. Don't look at me to DM. I've only just figured out what Armor check penalty means and why it's there.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 23, 2005)

Potion of Eagle's Splendor (Party Loot)
Scroll of Daze Monster (Broddy)
+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection (Calenthang)
+1 Scimitar - Bane of Monstrous Humanoids (Drogo)
Circlet of Persuasion (Sarlis)
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 (Teleri/Sielwoodan/Dunstand)
Pearl of Power (1st-Level) (Drogo/Broddy/Teleri)
Leather Armor? (Teleri/Dunstand/Drogo)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 23, 2005)

Majin, are we fast fowarding back into town? Just curious before I make Ayden's post....


----------



## Majin (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes we can do that. Feel free to go and accost some reclusive wood elves.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 23, 2005)

Majin...the suit we are wondering about was from the first Grimlock patrol we encountered.


----------



## Majin (Mar 23, 2005)

OoC: Ah ok, I see it now. I had modified that encounter originally and changed some things from the original. I check between both occasionally and ended up having that one mixed up. Everything's sorted out now though, and this one is +1 leather as well. (What a surprise  )


----------



## kirinke (Mar 23, 2005)

Ack. Sell the leathers, keep the amulet.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 23, 2005)

Broddy will take the scroll since I don't think anyone else can use arcane spell but he will pass on the other magical items, the big Book'O'Magic is what he really wants.

We should figure out how long we are going to stay before moving on, as I stated before scribing those spells and making the cloak will take him about 7 days. If no one wants to stay that long he will just purchase fewer spells.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry for the delay all..will post asap in both threads. Dhes and Velmont, is there anything you guys want before final dibs are placed on the items?


----------



## kirinke (Mar 24, 2005)

Hmm. Maybe Broddy can craft Glasses of Identification or a Gem of magic detection. That would really help and save on gold pieces in the longrun.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2005)

Since there is a material component required for the identification spell, I'm pretty sure that the cost to make an item that will give us "unlimited" access to the ability is going to be pretty steep. Its the same concept of a ring of feather fall, while it is a cheap spell, the cost to have it permanently active makes the cost like 12K I think. So imagine the cost if you had to factor in 100gp x unlimited. I think for the time being, the pay 100 gp at a merchant is the best route to go.

Now that we are up and dividing off, if we could know who is going/doing what, I think it would make things easier on Majin and we could reduce the "downtime" that we are about to run into. This will also enable him to tell you if the item(s) you want to buy are there and if we have the funds to pay for it.

I also think IC, we could proly only rationalize staying two days at the most Mimic. So, scribe what you can in that time and maybe we can work a system out that you can craft while travelling, or also do it like the computer games where if you have the coin, poof you can enchant. This will also be up to Majin to play with as he sees fit...

My plan of action for Ayden is as follows: 1) Speak to priestess/whoever is "leader" of this group of elves, 2) Return to Therav's camp and rest, 3) Pray and wait for everyone to get what they need\want, 4) Potentially begin enchanting a pair of gloves with the Song of the Wind trapped within them.

Also Kirinke and Manz: I think one of you should take the Pearl of Power, as having an extra spell is always handy.

Hipp: I know before IC you were wanting to save all the gems and jewels for your halfling contact. Do you still want to do that, or do we liquidate them and consider them open game for gear and supplies?

Majin: How much does all the amassed gear sell for? So we can subtract the cost of IDing from it.

Dhes: Thanks again for keeping track of all this amigo...

All: I promise to shut up now..


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2005)

Kirinke: Just a reminder, gear that is sold back to vendors normally only goes for 50% of the price listed in the book. I think we got a 5% discount/increase so we will only be pulling in 55% of what it would normally go for. Not sure if you factored that in when you did your gp total...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2005)

Drogo would love the pearl.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 24, 2005)

Go for the pearl Manz. I have my eye on that Amulet of natural armour anyway. 


Eek, didn't factor the mark-up/mark-down Verb. 
Hmm. Even with that taken into account, with just the sale of the non-magical armor/weapons we found, it'd still probably be enough to get a mithril shirt. Leastways... I think.  If we can't I'll settle for a MW chain shirt/darkwood shield.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 24, 2005)

I was going to make mention of Wizzop IC, but I didn't know if you guys would be okay with that.
Which resembles Calenthang's take on it. If the party didn't want to wait to sell the gems, Calenthang wouldn't complain.
If everyone is okay, however, yeah, he'd like to sell them to Wizzop.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 25, 2005)

I say we keep em. Now that Broddy and Ayden have CWI, they'll probably be able to make the gems into something nice, sparkly and magical. Tisn't every day you get gems like those you know?

Oh
The Glasses of identification in 2E weren't unlimited. You could only use them 3x a day or something similar, then they had to 'rest' a day before you could use them again. So there was a limit on how you could use them.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 25, 2005)

As you guys know, I have been talking with DMAC about getting the chars drawn for the game, and I need to get him a desc for the chars. What I would like from you all is to let me know if you want me to use what is in the RG for your char, or if there is a better desc you want to give me to pass to him.

The faster I can get him the info, the sooner he and I can reach an agreement on the pricing and what not.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

The description in the RG is fine


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 25, 2005)

Calenthang's character write-up is fine. I try to keep it up-to-date.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 25, 2005)

Alinis' description is pretty good verb. go for it.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 26, 2005)

Right now, it is just for the Lamentation game. Further negotiations will have to happen for the Shackled City one...

Alright, I will send him Ayden, Sarlis, and Hipp to start with, and trinkle the others in as they clue me in on what they want me to do.


----------



## Dhes (Mar 27, 2005)

I made a small update to the list. 
We have a bit less gold than most of you would think when looking at Majin’s post, this is because I did not add the gold for the Emeralds, Gold pearls and Silver buckler plus I had to subtract *700 gold * for identifying the stuff

Selling the other stuff brings us on *33 platinum, 2,626 gold, 4,371 Silver and 25 copper*. Broken-down this is *3,393.25 cold*. 

At the moment we have the following items than people wane buy:
Teleri wants a Mithral shirt and a darkwood shield at a total of *1309 gold and 5 silver*.
Dunstand wants 2 MW silver daggers at a total of *558 gold*.

This would bring us at a total of *(3,393.25 – 1,867.5) = 1,525 gold, 7 Silver and 5 copper*

I’ll wait with my IC post where Dunstand buys them till I have every ones ok on getting them. At the moment he’s just walking around the fair looking at the work of the local weapon smiths.

Last point, if you look at the Loot list you will C that we still have one unidentified potion, I could be that I mist it, but it’s pretty old. I hope that for 100 gold Majin still knows what it’s supposed to be.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2005)

In the loot, only the amulet is interesting to me.

For my wish list:

Efficient quiver (maybe 2)
Gloves of Dexterity
Mithral Chain Shirt, magical if possible
Handy Haversack
Migthy (+2) magical longbow (but having a Migthy(+1) is not trhat bad)

For my animal companion, I think Felmir has been too much used and is too much important to Sielwoodan not to become his animal, so I would make him the animal companion.

Verbatim, for the drawing, np, but the description if pretty short, so I leave it to the inspiration of the drawer.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 27, 2005)

Velmont, if I can get the Mithril shirt and darkwood shield for Teleri, you can have the amulet. After all, there will be other hordes you know.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 27, 2005)

How magnanimous of you


----------



## Dhes (Mar 28, 2005)

Kirinke, I’ve been thinking on why you would want a Mithril shirt.
If you look at a Chain shirt the stats are:
AC: +4
Max Dex: +4
Armor Check: -2
ASPF: 20%

If we would make the shirt Mithril the stats would be:
AC: +4
Max Dex: +6
Armor Check: 0
ASPF: 10%

None of the changes help you that much, Teleri is not a ranger/rogue/”any thing that sneaks” class so you don’t have to worry about the Armor Check, you are not an Arcane Caster so the ASPF is of no interest to you. The only thing that is left is the +2 to Max Dex you get from the Mithril but Dex is not a really big thing for Teleri. 

From a role playing point of view, yes it does take 1 min (10 rounds) to put it on, but a Chain shirt is Light armor so you don’t suffer the -2 to Str and Dex when sleeping in it.

I don’t want to deny Teleri her Mithril shirt, and if she has her heart set on it she can have it. I just think that the +1000gp for the Mithril is a big price to pay for something that just looks nice.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 28, 2005)

I know.  But I really think a Mithril shirt would be pretty nice. And if one of the spell-casters takes Craft magical arms/armor, it can be made even nicer. What I'm really wanting is elvish chainmail. But right now, we can't afford it. 

And if it looks like we still can't afford the Mithril chain, Teleri will make do with MW studded leather and a darkwood shield.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, I've updated Sielwoodan's CS. Put an extra level in Ranger, gaining an Animal Companion (Felmir) and new spells (Energy Resistance prepared).

And what happen with all the money/loot we got. We can add the reward in the pot too to see what we have.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

I honestly think this may be the first time in the history of playing D&D where I have told myself..."F' it...we don't need that money"...*L*

Great scene all...truly great...this is why I love this game so much...


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

Same here, Sarlis doesn't need the money and his looking to give them a correction. A whole village unable to do what a group of 8 did should be fairly easy to wipe off the map. 

Oups it's true Sarlis is good, Ok He simply wants to get the one responsible for all this mess.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

*L*

It is an interesting proposition, but even if we did take her down, is it really our place to do so? Ayden is chaotic good and is all about individual freedom, but he is also smart enough to realize that while what she did was wrong, he is not there to to judge her, well, anymore than he already has.

I can also see OOC why IC Seilwoodan saw the logic in her actions, as our resident archer is pretty detached from his emotions, a fact that must drive him crazy travelling with us, and sees it through the eyes of a hunter. If Drogo was there, there is a chance he also would have seen the ends and means of it all. Also, if I was playing a LN character, aka Zeric, I would also see the logic in her deeds.

So, while Sarlis may want to open a can of whoop ass, and it would more than likely be warranted, I know all I want to do now is get away from this place and send a letter to Orchard Falls and report all of this to the priest who is now running the reopened theater.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

I know that the others might not follow him. I also understand Seilwoodan logic, but it's completly against his so he tries to shaken him up. 

Sarlis prefers to die then walk away fully knowing what crimes were commited here. To him what happened here is the holocaust and he cannot resign to simply let them continue their lives like nothing happened. 

For Sarlis simply saying "you are bad" isn't enough.

Edit: He also knows that the group has the power to do so, they were able to accomplish what the entire village failed to do, so walking away without giving it a try would be cowardice and lack of self integrity.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

*nod*

And as a follower of Lathander, I can see that PoV also..

I will be staying tuned to see what happens...


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, let's just say Zeric would be okay with it.
LN is the non-zealous paladin.
Calenthang sees his ability to destroy a menace an entire population of supposed warriors couldn't destroy as a weakness in that population.
To be proud of such a weakness is just blatant incompetence.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

If he can kill the priestess Sarlis will die with a smile on his face. 

Sarlis can't back down from this situation without fighting, doing so would mean losing face and proving that he is unable. 

I am just surprised by how racist is the group, A hag murdering people has to be killed but tracherous and cunning elves fooling innocents to the butcher can be forgiven simply by telling them how bad they are.

Sorry but Sarlis morality can't accept that


----------



## Dhes (Mar 29, 2005)

He… Dunstandis not a racist, he killed the hag so HE would not get killed. The only reason why he doesn’t fight with elves is because the never try to stick pointy bits in him. Well hardly ever, the streets of Westgate will even turn an honest elf’s integrity a bit pear-shaped.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2005)

This is interesting.  I can see Sarlis' point.  Drogo's not around to act or reason either way.  Majin will let me know if he can hear any commotion from out in the woods.  He wouldn't have gone far from the site of the fair.  He just would go far enough for some privacy.  In every good campaign, a PC dies here or there...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

Well its an interesting conundrum, I will give you that. Broddy's attitude would probably be a replused indifference.

While its not the nicest thing to do, the fact of the matter is that they had no other choice (supposedly) so he would see it as a lesser of two evils but he definately wouldn't be happy about it.

I see that Broddy doesn't have a write up about him in the RG, I thought I had done one for him. I will have to check and if not get one up ASAP.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm gonna go with Dhes on that one, DarkMaster.
The Hag was a life-threatening encounter.
Killing everyone that does evil is not the way to stop evil.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 30, 2005)

I'd have to go with Hipp on this. Teleri wouldn't kill the Dorator or wipe the village out. Committing evil to avenge evil is still evil in her book.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Well Sarlis only wants to get the priestress, as she is obviously the one who did the pact with the Hag.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 30, 2005)

Which I guess is okay, as long as he accepts the consequences.
Hopefully he considered them before moving to kill someone surrounded by bodyguards...


----------



## kirinke (Mar 30, 2005)

Hope you guys realize, that Teleri considers Ayden to be the leader of the group and will follow his lead before Sarlis'. She's with him and Calenthang by the time Sarlis attacks the Dorator. That is very typical of her, because, she views Ayden as a kind of big-brother, mentor type.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't worry I think everybody realised that.

It took 12 seconds max for Sarlis to cast his two buff spells so when Sarlis attack she is with them all.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, it isn't Sielwoodan who will stop him, as I just post he left just after Sarlis comments on his moral. Maybe after the fight broke, he will turn around, as he must still be close enough to hear a clash of metal on metal...

Sielwoodan have another vision of the world, and it seems Sarlis will be a great deal of trouble, in his point of view (and after what he is doing, I think many other will think the same). And for him being driven crazy by the group, not yet, but Sarlis is working pretty well on that. Sielwoodan didn't tell it explicitly, but he consider Sarlis a fanatic, and he is walking the path where the personnal vision merge with his faith and he finish to forget his god. I don't think Lathender would approve Sarlis last action, but I am not that familiar with Forgotten Realm gods.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 30, 2005)

Dhes: Please subtract the cost of a Mithral Shirt for Velmont and a suit a M.W. Chain shirt and Darkwood shield for Kirinke.

Kirinke: The reason I am basically alloting you "x"% of the loot is so that everyone can get a fair share of the pot. With your strength and classes, at the moment the "need" to have a mithral shirt isn't as great as Velmont's is. His class depends upon him staying in light armor, while you don't have that limitation. You could wear full plate should you wish and not miss a beat, he doesn't have that luxury. So, since it seems I am the most reluctant leader in the history of mankind, I am using the title for the first time.

Sorry if I am a bit heavy handed right now, but I want all of us to get upgraded as we can when we can that also means that we all have to think "Do I have to have this, or do I just want it because it is cool to have."

I would love for Ayden to have a mithral shirt/elvish chain shirt because his str is so low, but I know that right now, the good of the party outweighs the good of the one. That was why I stopped at just getting the Darkwood shield because for the time being, I was content with one piece of gear.

Mimic: After Dhes does his magic number dance, get a few scrolls if you need/want them and we will look into crafting more later on once we rebuild the gold supply.

All: If anyone thinks I am being unfair/unjust, let me know, otherwise, lets get the purchases made and get the hell away from these elves...


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Velmont,
Sarlis is a fanatic. A fanatic of self-perfection. Most men of faith are somehow fanatic (it depends on which side you are sitting). If you look at Sarlis Character sheet he his only a 2nd level priest his faith isn't that powerfull (which is reflected in his poor turning ability and one level less in casting ability) He sacrificied 3 level of cleric to become a better human. Now by taking level in cleric he is slowly building up his faith.

Sarlis also try to do what he thinks is Lathander will, only problem he only has 2 ranks in knowledge religion so is knowledge in the matter is rather limited and very prone to self-interpretation when certain aspect aren't clear to him. 

I like to play cleric that aren't perfect (relatively to their gods). One of the concepts I really like in Eberron for example is the ability to have priest of a lawful good be lawful evil for example. It creates a lot of role playing opportunities and plot hook. 

If we look around us most men of faith blur personal vision with their faith (IMO Islamic terrosist are one of the best example, but I really don't want to start a debate on that topic here).


----------



## Dhes (Mar 30, 2005)

Here is the new stuff. (I’ll put the calc in, if any one wants to check it)
1 Mithril Chain Shirt: (100 + 150 + 100) * 90% = *1125*
1 MW Chain Shirt: (100 + 150) * 90% = *225*
1 Dark wood Shield: (3 + 150 + (10 * 5)) *90% = *182.7*
2 MW Silver Daggers: 2(10 + 150) *90% = *558*

This is a total of *2090* gold and *7* silver.

We now have *1302 + * gold (this does not include the *1300* gold we will still get for the shiny knickknacks) 

Sielwoodan can add *55* gold to his personal funds, for selling his old Chain Shirt
Teleri can add *13 * gold *7* silver and *5* copper to her personal funds, for selling her old Studded leather armor.

Stats for the armor:
*Mithrill Chain Shirt:*
Armor Bonus:		+4
Max Dex: 		+6
Armor check Penalty:	0
ASFC:			10% 

*MW Chain Shirt:*
Armor Bonus:		+4
Max Dex: 		+4
Armor check Penalty:	-1
ASFC:			20% 

*Dark Wood Shield:*
Shield Bonus:		+1
Max Dex: 		-
Armor check Penalty:	0
ASFC:			5% 



> If we look around us most men of faith blur personal vision with their faith (IMO Islamic terrosist are one of the best example, but I really don't want to start a debate on that topic here).



???? Sarlis has a big beard.  

But in all fairness, nice piece of RP’ing, what’s one enemy more or less, it's not like we are going to move in with the Mellorn.  

Ninja edit:
A year and a day, why don’t you have him putt on white while you’re at it.


----------



## Majin (Mar 30, 2005)

Great job on the list of items and money there Dhes. Now as soon as everyone updates their character sheets with the new items and regroups IC, we can start you off on the road to Twilight Hollow.


----------



## Dhes (Mar 30, 2005)

Tnx

Small note everyone, we still have to divided the stuff??
As far as I know.
Potion of Eagle's Splendor (Party Loot)
Scroll of Daze Monster (Broddy)
+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection (Calenthang)
+1 Scimitar - Bane of Monstrous Humanoids (Drogo)
Circlet of Persuasion (Sarlis)
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 (Teleri, she gets into more melee than Dunstand so)
Pearl of Power (1st-Level) (Drogo)
Leather Armor? (Drogo or sell for *638* gold?)


----------



## kirinke (Mar 31, 2005)

I assume that Teleri has her shield and armor right?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess we're moving on if so?


----------



## kirinke (Mar 31, 2005)

Erk. Sorry, Didn't read all the way through. MW chain shirt is fine. Still light armor and with it being MW, it can be enchanted later. First enchantment Teleri is going to pay for is going to make it lighter though. And it's much better protection than the leather. And she does have that amulet of natural armor +2, so that helps. 

All's well Verb. Like I said, there will be other hordes and who knows.... Maybe Maj will be nice and give us a coupla nice sets of mithril/elvish make armor in the next few big encounters.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2005)

Loot splitting is fine with me. With the new armor, I'll be able to still have good mobilty and get advantage of some Cat's Grace spells or potion, or maybe some day, some gloves of dexterity. And, even if it is pretty minor, I have only 10% chance to miss my 0-level spell, as all my 1st level are only V component.

And not having the amulet is fine too, as I am half of the time behind the front line.

Sarlis, I have no problem with that, as long as you accept that Sielwoodan will not like you. Up to know, he has difficulty to accept all those faith people. Only Drogo seems ok with him (I think I never bitch against him. I'll have to think about that).

Oh, and I've updated my CS and bought back the arrows that has been use.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 31, 2005)

Velmont, I do, but I don't know if Sarlis does


----------



## Dhes (Mar 31, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> First enchantment Teleri is going to pay for is going to make it lighter though.




This has been puzzling me ever since the new armor acquisitions came up. Why do you want you're armor to be lighter?? Chain is light armor and nothing in the world can ever change that there is nothing lower (unless there is something called “Chain shirt of Sky clad” but I don’t think you would wanne wear that.) The weight of the Chain shirt is only 5lb more than studded leather armor. IMHO it would be more help to use the money that making the armor lighter  would cost to buy/make a ring or something like that with a +2 str bonus, this would up you carrying capacity with 24 lb’s and that’s not counting what a +2 would do for you overall performance.

I don’t know what the price of a item like that is at the moment but if you want I can hit the books and C what the cost would be to buy/make one of them.

While we are on the point of enchanting stuff, I / Dunstand would love to have 4 MW daggers all with a different “Align Weapon” spell on them. But that’s something for when we hit lvl 10.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 31, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> This has been puzzling me ever since the new armor acquisitions came up. Why do you want you're armor to be lighter?? Chain is light armor and nothing in the world can ever change that there is nothing lower (unless there is something called “Chain shirt of Sky clad” but I don’t think you would wanne wear that.) .



Mithril?


----------



## Dhes (Mar 31, 2005)

That would still make it Light armor, yes it would reduce the weight but that was the point of my post. 25 lb is not that much. The big thing with making something out of Mithrill is the stuff like the Dex bonus and the armor check penalty, the weight reduction is nice but not a reason why *I* would buy something made out of Mithrill. For the 1000 gold that Mithrill cost I would take a +1 enchantment. But my character is not a caster so he doesn’t have to worry about any ASPF  and would not wear something shiny.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 31, 2005)

Well for my rogues, ranger and barbarian, Mithril chain shirt is usually my defacto armor. I usually value the 0 penality to skill and the higher dex bonus than a single point of AC provided by a +1. Nothing prevents me after to add another 1000 to put the +1 on it.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2005)

The cost of the spells that I want would come out to 225 cost break down would  be:

((2 * 25) + (2 * 50) + 100) *.90 = 225 

If this is too high I will gladly drop one or more of the spells and since we are moving I will just keep them as scrolls for now. Which brings up a question, as far as I can tell it states that in order to copy a spell into a spellbook it takes 24 hours. Now is this in one big strech or can it be done in parts?

Basically I am asking if this can be down while we are on the move?


----------



## Majin (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, regardless of what it says in the book, (which I think it does) Broddy can scribe the spells on the go without much problem.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 1, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> This has been puzzling me ever since the new armor acquisitions came up. Why do you want you're armor to be lighter?? Chain is light armor and nothing in the world can ever change that there is nothing lower (unless there is something called “Chain shirt of Sky clad” but I don’t think you would wanne wear that.) The weight of the Chain shirt is only 5lb more than studded leather armor. IMHO it would be more help to use the money that making the armor lighter  would cost to buy/make a ring or something like that with a +2 str bonus, this would up you carrying capacity with 24 lb’s and that’s not counting what a +2 would do for you overall performance.




Ahh. But what I was kicking around in my head is enchanting the armor with feather fall. The feather fall would be able to be used 3x per day with the added benie of reducing the overall weight of the armor to say... 5-10 pounds (perm effect). Just an idle thought.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 1, 2005)

Why giving you all these troubles and wasting an enchantement on your armor when for an extra 1000gp you can have a chain shirt that weight 10 pounds. 

So even if your feather fall spell was removing 10 pounds from it, it would still be heavier than a Mithril chain shirt.

the 1000gp is a flat price that doesn't inflate the price of further enchantement you want to put on the armor later on. For what you want the Mithril chain shirt is the best non-magical armor you can get.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol. I was just thinking about it. But the feather fall 3x a day would be nice. 
Anywayz, the MW chainshirt is fine for now in any case.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 1, 2005)

Broddy...if those are the only spells you need that's cool, but if there are more you would like, I would encourage you to buy them while we are at a place where they would be/are available. That also means picking some up for when you level next, as we may not be in such a good place the next time it happens...

All: Lets roll..


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2005)

I didn't want to purchase too many considering how expensive they can get but if you think I should get more I can.

I will be actually buying the complete Arcane within a week so I will hold off on what other spells I purchase until then.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 2, 2005)

You are our arcane tank, and I don't think anyone will begrudge you for spending the gold to get that fireball that roasts the bad guys..


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 2, 2005)

*steps up on soapbox*

Kirinke: Not to break out the meta-game stick again, but I am going to have to. None of us see "levels" per se, so none would know that Drogo could now turn into an eagle. The fact that his telepathy is one-way to/from him meant that his message would only go into Ayden's head, not the entire group. So, Teleri would have no idea that the eagle was anything more than that, an eagle. Now if he would have landed and then changed back into halfling form, then we would all know, but as it stands, there is Drogo who is comfortable with his form, and one very surprised Ayden. 

And without having a basis to go off of, she wouldn't be able to pull a "check" to see if she heard about Druids turning into animals, as it would appear to be nothing more than what it was, an eagle that landed momentarily and then flew off.

Sorry, but I couldn't let that one slide. Especially since this is Drogo's new plot addition and I think we should let it develop on its own course...

*steps down from soapbox*


----------



## kirinke (Apr 2, 2005)

Verb, thought that Drogo's mind-speak was a broad-cast thing, something all of us could hear. Was basing Teleri's comment offa that. I didn't realize that he was speaking solely to Ayden.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

I taught that too. 

I am happy that I didn't post anything on the subject


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

Dhes, Majin,

can we question a single individual with Gather Information, I always used it as a more abstract skill where you say I spend an hour or so walking around trying to get as much info as possible from various sources.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 4, 2005)

at one point, I had marked a site with lots of forgotten realms info about races and dieties.  I seem to have lost that.  Can anyone point one out for me.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2005)

hmmm. Lemme see if my google-fu is working.
http://www.grey-company.org/Circle/seldarine/gods.htm = Seladrine Dieties
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/fr/welcome = WOTC Realms main page. Hope it helps some. But I do have FR faiths and patheons Manz, if you need some help, I'll be glad to research for ya.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

Hippocrachus, 
how does your character know that Sarlis is "judging him". Sarlis is trying to regain the trust of the people around him so I doubt he would give Calentagh judging eyes. 

Also I personally base all my role playing on my character attributes. Low Charisma usually mean average looking, shy or way too rude. Low wisdom usually mean completly unaware of what's happening around them, light headed. Chaotic, completly unpredictable and difficult to trust. So on. Using the attributes to flesh out the character makes it much more real in my point of view. 

I agree on the point that sense motive shouldn't be the sole reason for trusting or not trusting someone. But with low sense motive score you are more a weird character who doesn't trust anybody and don't have good reason why you doesn't trust them. You are just an old grump, who is closed on himself. That's fine if that's what Sielwoodan is.  
Now how come Calentagh is so wise all of a sudden to see through the eyes of a master diplomat and bluffer, the extremely faint hint of judging that only the most trained person in psychology and human interaction could detect through body language and facial expression. 

I guess I will have to post what Sarlis is thinking and keep it to myself as people seems to meta-game accordingly. I was having fun playing a slightly disruptive character, someone that can't be entirely trusted but has a good heart deep inside.

Guess I should play him as simple cleric friendly with everybody, even doing so I am pretty sure some of you will give him bad intentions.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 5, 2005)

As long as we can agree that there are many circumstances that measure your character's personality...
As for Calenthang being "wise," he is in fact wiser than average.
He has heard things from people and he has learned them and internalized them.
For the thought in question, I was having him quote his former mentor. I merely don't find it necessary to make this sort of thing blatant every time he does this.
Sarlis is a very judgmental person. I don't need to quote him, because it's very apparent in almost everything he does. Calenthang is not. He leaves people to do what they wish as long as it doesn't hurt anyone. They are different, true.
He does not have bad intentions planned for Sarlis. Nor do I. Nor do I for you.
I'm glad you're having fun playing a disruptive character, but don't expect people to like him.
If I continually lied to you (even if I was good at it) and continually questioned your actions (even if I was diplomatic about it) you would not like me.
If your character is not liked, he has choices. He can change his attitude, or he can continue to be un-liked.
I hardly think Sarlis is un-liked. His actions seem contrary, but hardly contemptible.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

I understand your point, but that last comment about Calenthang was only for Sarlis and nobody else. 

From now on he doesn't want to question their actions or lie to them, He simply wants to get accepted and not always tell them what he really thinks, so he really didn't want him to be aware of what he was thinking. 

I personally don't tell people everything I think about them and these people likes me and trust me. If I was telling what I think to everybody, I would be very solitary, nobody would wants to hang or be with me, and I think that this statement holds true for the majority of us. 

I must say that I had a hard time fitting up to know and I want to change that, but I don't want to change Sarlis core personality. Sarlis is slowly realising that the folks around him are stronger willed than he initially tought so he quickly adapts and changes his approach. He will now restrains himself from telling them what he thinks and try to act as the perfect team player, hopping to get the good graces from the other members. 

From now on I will put what he think in sblock and that will only be for me and the DM. I am pretty sure that if you don't read them your attitude might change as Sarlis will always seems nice and respectfull on the outside.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, but seeming to be a nice team player and actually being one are two different things.
People notice that sort of thing.
If I pretended to be nice, without actually being nice, SOMETHING would give it away.
Mannerisms, gestures, body language, a slip of tongue. Something. Even the way I typed.
Calenthang saw someone he has already experienced to be judgmental looking at him as he was about to imbibe. He is self-conscious about drinking because it can be considered a weakness. So yes, he felt he was being judged by someone known to pass judgment.
It's a common misunderstanding. He assumed.
I didn't assume. I don't know what was going on there. But under the circumstances, Calenthang's reaction was very much in-character.
I won't read Sarlis' thoughts if that is what you want, but because all of us aren't master-writers, sometimes knowing what the characters are thinking helps us understand them better.
If I didn't read what Velmont wrote about Sielwoodan's thoughts, I would think he is just a complete a$$hole. Calenthang wouldn't like him at all. But even in real-life interaction, someone who is a jerk may still know compassion if his heart is truly in the right place.
I can't explain why, but people know things sub-consciously.
I can't act out sub-conscious thought without knowing all of the circumstances...


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I can't explain why, but people know things sub-consciously.
> I can't act out sub-conscious thought without knowing all of the circumstances...



That's reflected in the game through sense motive

If I look at the history of the world there is a bunch of leaders who lied to their people to manipulate them. If they would have known the thruth they wouldn't have followed. Of course some gifted people saw through them but the masses simply beleived, trusted and followed them. 

How many people get tricked by good salesman, even I who consider myself pretty aware of others intention fell a few times to their tricks. 

In a course at work I played a game of negociations with other employe, I trick them into beleiving they could trust me, and my team won the game. 

If they knew sub-consciously what I was planning there is no way my team would have won, but I convinced the other team to trust me. 

Some where so mad at me after the game and it was hard to remind them that it was simply a game. The teacher actually said that what I did was an extremely bad example of leadership and got very critized for it. But He I lead my team to victory  . 

In my opinion average people will have a hard time fooling other average people. But trained people in the art of selling, negociating, bluffing, convincing should be able to convince the average joe quite easily. And I think that in terms of games mechanics the only member of the team Sarlis can't easily fool is Ayden.

That's why I beleive I should put what Sarlis think in sblock.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 5, 2005)

Sarlis better be _really_ good


----------



## Majin (Apr 5, 2005)

DarkMaster - On the Gather Info question: Sure, that would be no problem. As it is generally used as a generic way of going about town to avoid questioning individuals I've seen many a write up in modules saying that it can be used this way as well. Usually skills like Intimidate or Bluff so single encounters, but they are more for specific questions. Gather Information is more taking in random infomation like gossip & rumors.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

DarkMaster, you also have to take into account that all of them are experienced mercenaries. They aren't average joes by any means, even Teleri, who is perhaps the youngest of the elven members. They've been nearly killed half a dozen times since joining the group. None of them are going to take anyone or anything at face value. In fact, Teleri is very suspicious of charming individuals. She thinks they all have hidden agendas. But then, she's... um borderline paranoid.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 6, 2005)

There are a great deal of circumstances that dictate whether or not your character trusts another. Skills are for simplicity's sake.
If Teleri doesn't trust him, that's fine.
Sarlis made a rather good first impression with Calenthang, and therefore Calenthang has no quarrels with him. But through our interactions thus far, he can see that Sarlis is not a totally honest person. He's not evil, but he has a hidden agenda.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

I wish I could find him an hidden agenda  .


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

Wellll.... Sarlis may not have a hidden agenda, but the character does have a heavy sense of arrogance about him. And for someone so relatively young and inexperienced, that is rather off-putting. 

I mean, case in point. Teleri's sword StormArmour is very arrogant. But on the other hand, the spirit within the sword also has the experience and power to back that arrogance up. 

Teleri herself is a bit judgemental, don't get me wrong. But once she's called on it, she does take stock and think about her beliefs, sizing them up against others and adapting them when she sees that they have.... Flaws. StormArmour has been a great help in that and in the process, Teleri has learned a great deal about humility.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2005)

Darkmaster, just a note on Sielwoodan. He is just like that. He loves to gives critics, or should I say, it's just impulsive from him. And his critic are generally crude because he simply doesn't talk much. He favor silence over words. "La parole est d'argent, mais le silence est d'or". I suppose you know that.

And for the skills, they are generally used against NPCs, and even the best diplomacy won't make someone fall in love with you if he is hating you. Sielwoodan has always judge people for there actions, not there words, that's how I play him. But still, as Sarlis is pretty charismatic, I decide to put some doubt in Sielwoodan heads, now if you prove yourself with soem action, he will like you faster...

And I'm from Montreal too, and I've heard too about what Jean Chretien did in China, and I totally approve you on that point.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow...come down with food poisoning and the world shifts around you...

I will be posting shortly, but wanted to let everyone know I was alive and kicking..I will try to backpost also, as I have a feeling Ayden will have much to ask and say on everything..


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 6, 2005)

Gain one to lose another...
Tomorrow I'm heading over to Columbus, Indianna with my Architecture class and won't return until Sunday night.
There's a lot of work done by a lot of famous Architects over there.
Expect a postcard, Majin


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2005)

Tonight, I'm leaving Africa   to go in France and Belgium for three week    before going back in Montreal   ... Time pass too fast...


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2005)

After going through the past couple of days worth of posts, I guess its time for me to throw in my unwanted/asked for two coppers.

I personally like the way that Sarlis is being played. In all but two series of books, priests of Lathander are the most arrogant and full of themselves clerics that walk the face of Faerun. The fact that their is friction, or was, showed that we were playing it like a "real" thing. 

Now as to the constantly using skills on us, I am iffy on that, as it does take some of the personalization out of things, and almost makes it seem that we "have" to accept something or believe something. However, that is just a me thing..

On StormArmour being arrogant...the sword is a dwarven soul in steel...what you see as arrogance, I see as a dwarf talking to an elf. It is like you talking to a three year old child. You know it knows the words, you just can't be sure it is getting the meaning of them. Not arrogance, just a different mindset...

In order to not hold things up anymore, consider Ayden's playing/singing to have been going on while you guys were talking/plotting/thinking...


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Verbatim, perhaps but I needed to tone it down a little as I feel Sarlis was becoming disruptive to this game. 

I am not saying that your character should believe or accept something. All I wanted to say was that Sarlis has +21 diplomacy. But English has most have probably notice is not my first language, I am not the most skilled writer (even in french), and body language, intonations are difficult to reflect in your post and finally I probably don't have 21 in diplomacy myself. 

Like Hippo doesn't actually have to physically battle a dragon for Calenthagh to kill it, I think it's fair that I don't have to personally have 21 in diplomacy to play such a character. Of course if I say that your character is an idiot, I shouldn't expect him to smile back at me.

Sarlis has 10 in bluff, so he should be able to hide somehow his true intention from people not skilled at detecting lyie even if they are PC. 

So if Sarlis judge someone in his head, it shouldn't be automatically reflecting on his face.  

If Sarlis starts to act nice on Sielwoodan why would he have any reason to mistrust him? I am not saying that he has to trust him, simply that the PC, unless the player is meta-gaming has no argument to mistrust the priest. 

Like if Sarlis is trying to climb a wall, he doesn't have the skill to climb a DC 25 walls, so why wood the PC with sense motive 2 have the skill to see through Sarlis +21 diplomatic act. Sarlis in his speech shouldn't offer Sielwoodan any opportunity to doubt what he says, unless of course he act unaccordingly to what he says.


----------



## Dhes (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry I had to help my mother's mother move to a pensioners home.

Here is my 2 cents if anyone is interested (I’m sure you’re not and only wanne get on with the game, so if you do please don’t read this and say to yourself why should I read this, that Dhes only has an int of 5 and a wis of 2 in real life.) 

I for one don’t like using “Skills” in PC/PC interaction, using skills in that way sounds too much like we are playing *against* one another and not *with* each other. It also restricts role playing. If you have some intent with an action or narration, or if you want to know something in particular you can always just add a small OOC or like Verbatim does, add some internal monologue. This will tell people what it is you wanne know and *most* people won’t meta-game with it. 

If you wanne know anything about Dunstand's actions, Sarlis can just ask. He won’t try to hide anything that is relevant to the situation, and if he keeps something hidden for character development, I would still tell you and tell you why Dunstand is keeping silent.
We are a group so there is no reason why Dunstand wound not trust Sarlis (I’m not saying like, just trust).


----------



## kirinke (Apr 7, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> On StormArmour being arrogant...the sword is a dwarven soul in steel...what you see as arrogance, I see as a dwarf talking to an elf. It is like you talking to a three year old child. You know it knows the words, you just can't be sure it is getting the meaning of them. Not arrogance, just a different mindset...




Well. Teleri thinks that it is arrogance, though pardonable arrogance. She knows quite well that StormArmour is a very powerful artifact and in life held high rank. In her eyes, this migates that arrogance somewhat, because in a way, it is a kind of pride she can understand. 

And she also knows that StormArmour has her best interests in heart, for if she were evil or domineering, she would have tried to take Teleri over long before now. Instead, the sword is allowing her to make her own mistakes and generally adding bits of advice/observations when Teleri needs it.

In return, Teleri treats her as a person and not as a nifty, magical sharp pointy thing. I think that Teleri is starting to value the sword's experience and wisdom more than the potential defense the blade can provide.

Though she isn't going to sniff at the extra magical goodies the blade graces her with either. She is practical after all.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 8, 2005)

Dhes,
In my game I actually sometimes uses skills in PC to PC interaction to prevent never ending arguments when a PC tries for example to lie to the rest of the party. 

That way it's clear, the PC lied and the other believed it or not and have to role play accordingly from there. I hate "Pow Pow your dead, no I am not" situations.

But I usually prefer not having to go there and let the Players play accordingly to the strenght/weakness of each of the PCs. Using die roll only against NPC. 

I am not saying that this is what I expect in this game, just that it's the way I run games.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2005)

Did Sielwoodan just give a compliment to Ayden?


----------



## Majin (Apr 8, 2005)

I tend to side with Verbatim/Dhes and those that feel that skills for the most part shouldn't be used against other PC's. Generally when this is done, I've seen that games can turn into one PC with dominant social skills "ordering" around the other players, and all in all stunting the other PC's ability to roleplay their characters in a given situation. I realize this might not be the most realistic way to play things, game mechanic-wise, but I feel that it is more important to allow each PC to keep hold of their individuality and let them decide how they react to another player's actions. This is of course to assume that each player _is_ keeping in mind the relative skills/abilities of those PC's around him/her, and their personalities, and acting accordingly. 

With Sarlis for instance, I totally agree that even if that character's diplomacy is extremely high, it does not mean that he can change a fellow PC's mind with the simple roll of a die, (or lack there of, given the fact that his skill in diplomacy happens to be as high as it is, making rolling just about useless to everyone else.) Again, to reiterate, the main purpose of the game is to tell a story, and for everyone to have fun while doing it. In order to do this, any one skill cannot dominate the direction and flow of gameplay. Therefore, I would decide that skill checks against other PC's should not be allowed, but I would still like to stress, in Sarlis' case in particular, for everyone to take note of your group's inherant skills & abilities. Realize what each of them is good at, and in cases where Sarlis speaks to the group, if there is no immediate reason why the party should not take his words into consideration, what he says should be given a second look by all party members, unless it is in their nature not to care about things such as diplomacy. 

DarkMaster should keep in mind, as it seems he has from his recent postings, that there are those out there, (members of this very party   ) that would not be swayed by diplomacy, taking a very stoic approach to that whole concept. <Steps off soapbox> Remember to play nice.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 9, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> Remember to play nice.




Aye dad... We'll play nice.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey Majin, I think you just rolled a 20 on your diplomacy check


----------



## kirinke (Apr 9, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Hey Majin, I think you just rolled a 20 on your diplomacy check




He who holds the dice, can take 20 on his rolls.


----------



## Majin (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, I am known for avoiding a world war or two with my international relations skills.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 9, 2005)

Why is everyone suspicious of the priestress, venerating someone who martyr themselves makes a lot of sense for follower of Ilmater. 

HeHe just read the section on Ilmater in my book, Majin, I assumed that for someone who learned a bit about religion that fact would be well known, feel free to tell me if you feel that I am meta-gaming.


----------



## Majin (Apr 9, 2005)

No, Sarlis seems to be fine so far and within the bounds of in-character knowledge. As for Kirinke, she's suspicious of everybody it seems. One day it may get her in serious trouble and she'll be the reason the party finds themselves the enemy of what could have been a very powerful ally.  Hmm, I wonder if Drizzt is free to hop on by and get her on his "list" for thinking he's in league with Lolth or some such nonsense. 

Oh, and as for Sielwoodan, I may be wrong, but I think he was casting that suspicious look Sarlis' way, heh.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 9, 2005)

I know that, but Sarlis don't really care about the Ranger feeling, he has a priestress to empress.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeap, It was at Sarlis... he just feared he could do something bad, like attacking again


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2005)

All....I think I am having the worst luck possible...I just came back from the ER and am being treated for a viral infection...they have me so drugged right now, it may be awhile before my head clears...will post once I get some clarity...


----------



## kirinke (Apr 9, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> No, Sarlis seems to be fine so far and within the bounds of in-character knowledge. As for Kirinke, she's suspicious of everybody it seems. One day it may get her in serious trouble and she'll be the reason the party finds themselves the enemy of what could have been a very powerful ally.  Hmm, I wonder if Drizzt is free to hop on by and get her on his "list" for thinking he's in league with Lolth or some such nonsense.
> 
> Oh, and as for Sielwoodan, I may be wrong, but I think he was casting that suspicious look Sarlis' way, heh.




Teleri isn't quite that paranoid. She just has a well-developed sense of self-preservation, which means she isn't going to trust anyone right off the bat. Give her a bit of time and she'll probably start trusting Sarlis.


----------



## Majin (Apr 10, 2005)

Ugh, worse news follows bad news around, Verbatim. :\ Hope you beat back the virus soon and can rejoin us here in-game.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2005)

What's going on, all! Just checking in on all my old games (finally have Internet at home again). I miss this one. Hope it's going well. I haven't had time to read up on any of the threads, but it looks like you're doing fine without me.


----------



## Majin (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow isn't this surprising, look who's risen from the dead! (Figuratively speaking, of course.  )

I think you'll be quite surprised at how things are turning out Seonaid, heh.   

If you are interested in finding out more, feel free to shoot me an e-mail. (timoan AT comcast DOT net) if you don't still have it.


----------



## Dhes (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG the dead speak…   

Hi. Seonaid, good 2 C you around, I can’t imagine what it would be like to be that long with out the internet.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 12, 2005)

Wellll..... It would be nice to have another girl on board if Maj is willing that is.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, seonaid.  I hope you're here to stay for a spell.  Hopefully you can work your way into some of your old games.  You might well have a shot at joining a game soon if you create a PC on living ENworld, as well.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope I'm here for a spell also! I've already weasled my way back into 2 of my previous games. As for LEW, it kind of scares me. I created a character way back when it was just starting, and never did anything with him. We'll see . . .  Thanks for the kind thoughts, all, and if there's a spot opening in this one, I'd take it, Majin.


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

It's possible we could work something out. I'd prefer to discuss it off the boards tho. Send me an e-mail and we'll see if we can work something out.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 14, 2005)

My take on the resting/creating/everything else...

The way I am seeing it through Ayden's eyes is that it has been a peaceful, but still long ride and the group has just learned that one of its own has been killed and another is still missing. They have been told the rough location of where the killers are and also that the brigands have attacked some outlaying farms in the area. It would not be a bad idea to get the info and if the other farms are not too far away, just go take a look and then come back in for the night before going after the main group. It would give us a rough idea on their numbers, if they were cautious or bold in their attacks, and anything else we could learn in a short "x" hour scale.

I am not at all saying lets start 100% right now, but if we can learn a few things before we do go 100% then I say lets try.

Make any sense?

Majin, I will get you Ayden's spell selection soon also..


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok make sense. Sarlis will use his gather info skill or will help someone with a higher score unless Majin wants us to role play the encounter?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 14, 2005)

Let's go ask pointed questions and offend the bad-guys personal space! 
Kidding. Sorta. Sounds like a good plan Verb.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 14, 2005)

You'd have to go get Broddy and Calenthang if you wanted them to come along of course.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 14, 2005)

Would never think of leaving them behind, unless you feel that Calenthang would be too in the cups to want to come ride with us..


----------



## Velmont (Apr 14, 2005)

In that case, Sielwoodan will do what he is best, scouting, and try to find from where they were coming, and in which way they left and how much they were. The sooner we do that, the more info he will get, as traces of there passage will fade with time.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmm.... Maj, would Teleri or any of the guys know how to make a simple molotive cocktail?


----------



## Majin (Apr 15, 2005)

No Kirinke, I don't think they stock copies of the "Anarchist's Cookbook" in Faerunian general stores, sorry.

All - Sorry about the small delay in updates, something should be out sometime tommorrow, most likely late.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, anyone with the Alchemy skill can do one, it take time and money. Oh, and it is called alchemist fire


----------



## kirinke (Apr 15, 2005)

basically, what i was thinking was a bottle of cheep alchohol with an alchohol soaked rag, mebbe blessed...... Would that work? Flaming damage etc....

Wanders back to reality. Alchemist fire is better, after reading the description in the PHB
Wanders right back out, due to the improbability of finding a slice of reality in her room anyway....

(Am reading hitch-hiker's guide to the galaxy right now. I am so stoked on seeing that movie....)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 16, 2005)

Hehe, I was scanning the old threads when I fall on the old ones of this game. Here something that make me laugh:



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> Yep that was fine Verbatim. About the Cleric/Bard thing, I won't stop you if thats what you wish to do, but do take notice that the party right now lacks a healer, and a multiclassed one may fall behind with whats needed.




Majin, you are no diviner for sure


----------



## Majin (Apr 17, 2005)

Yep, quite interesting how all that worked out, I'll admit that.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2005)

You mean if I wanted to take those levels in bard now, no one would object???


----------



## Majin (Apr 17, 2005)

Heh, with Sarlis around as a possible dedicated healer, (not sure what he's planning completely) I see no reason why not.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 17, 2005)

Go ahead Verbatim, Sarlis will continue to take Cleric level.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2005)

Hmm....as tempting as it is...I think I will wait a little longer...there are some PrCs coming up that I think have Ayden's name all over them...so, I better stick to what I know. Healing and singing without the inspire confidence bonuses..


----------



## kirinke (Apr 17, 2005)

It really looks like Teleri is stuck with being a plain fighter/priest for the near and potentially far future. Not that it isn't a bad thing, but oh well. She can still kick some major rear-end and I likes the extra feats the fighter class has.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2005)

Sielwoodan have not left his path for the arcane archer... still need three level before he gain his first in his prestige class... it can take time, but I have hope with him, he is the character who has gain the most level in my PbP career.


----------



## Dhes (Apr 17, 2005)

Humm… I see that Dunstand will be the 1st to take his prestige class than… 
He only needs one more lvl of fighter and he can start taking “Master Trower”.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 17, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> It really looks like Teleri is stuck with being a plain fighter/priest for the near and potentially far future. Not that it isn't a bad thing, but oh well. She can still kick some major rear-end and I likes the extra feats the fighter class has.




Kirinke have you thought about taking the Divine Crusader PrC? Its from the Complete Divine.
The requirements aren't that bad, the only problem you might have is that your alignment must match your deity.

Broddy has his PrC all picked out... should be interesting.


----------



## Majin (Apr 17, 2005)

Kirinke, you should check up on the PrC's I sent you. They should be well suited for your character and are not hard requirements-wise to take at all.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 17, 2005)

Divine crusader would be a good choice except for one thing. Teleri's charisma is only 10. Alot of the prestiege classes in complete divine are charisma heavy and Teleri isn't that charismatic.   

And the Templar class doesn't strike me as something that Teleri would take. She has a bit too much wanderlust in her.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, sometimes, the best prestige class are simply the Core class. Look the Rogue, if you take a PrC, you lost all those special abilities that can make you a nice dungeon delver, instead of taking the PrC in Song and Silence.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 18, 2005)

It just seems to me that Teleri's build is perfect for a fighter/cleric and not much else. Not that it is a bad thing as I said before. So unless something comes along that is perfect for her, both personality and character wise, she's probably going to stick with the fighter/cleric build.  

What I'll do is look in the house rules section under the revised core classes/prestiege classes and see if anything pops.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Divine crusader would be a good choice except for one thing. Teleri's charisma is only 10. Alot of the prestiege classes in complete divine are charisma heavy and Teleri isn't that charismatic.




Its not that bad really, you probably wouldn't be able to take this prestige class untill 7th or 8th level so you could stat/magic item your charisma up. Besides the Divine cruader doesn't really focus much on spells anyways.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2005)

Just purhcased the Complete Arcane and have glanced over the new spells. If its still ok I will go over them closer and select a few to add to Broddy's spell list.


----------



## Majin (Apr 18, 2005)

Send 'em my way when you get them sorted out and I'll take a look at them.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 18, 2005)

Maj, if you have any ideas about her future, prestige class or otherwise, wouldja pop me an email? I'm willing and able to work with ya on it, as you well know.


----------



## Majin (Apr 18, 2005)

Yep. As always.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2005)

Majin, what's up with the party. The figther wants to turn evil and the wizards and his familiar seems to be preparing something against the rest of us?


----------



## Majin (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol, nothing to be alarmed about I assure you. The thing with Broddy & his familiar is simply for fun. The personality I created for Vex is that of something that has illusions of grandeur. It thinks in its mind that it is much more powerful than it really is. With this, comes aspirations of taking over the world. Nothing will ever come of it of course, it is just something humorous to have in the campaign. I thought it was funny anyway...   

As for Calenthang going "evil" I think I'd rather have Hip explain to you what he's getting at with that, so I'll open the floor up to him to explain more.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 19, 2005)

Blarg.
Calenthang's past was a dark one, right.
Dark elves and demons and the like. Calenthang _hates_ dark elves. Hates them enough for them to drive him evil with his passion to eradicate them from Faerun.
Genocide, in my mind, is something to consider Evil.
Just Lawful Evil, mind you. And really, it should only come forth when concerning drow.
I'm making sure to adjust his personality here and there to make it so it's not such a big change when it finally happens. That shows in his thoughts (and his fighting actions).
A sort of build-up to the ultimate alignment shift.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 19, 2005)

We should have kinda warned you DM, we are a roleplay heavy group. And all of our characters are dafter than dingos hopped up on pickle juice.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2005)

I personally like the Brain personality that Vex is developing...makes me wish we had another familiar to be Pinky..

As for Calenthang's alignment shift, while I can see where he is going, it does open up the fact that in every heart, there is the potential for darkness to take seed. Even in the hearts of those you would never expect it...

As always, more great RPing from a group of very talented people..


----------



## kirinke (Apr 19, 2005)

Majin, would it seem reasonable for Teleri to slowly shift towards a lawful good alignment? Especially with StormArmour's subtle guidance taken into account, I could see it happening as she matures. Right now, alot of her chaotic behavior stems from her being well, an elven teenager. Ideas?

I mean, alot of intelligent magic swords do that, the alignment shift. Now taking into account StormArmour's personality, she isn't going to force Teleri into it. That's not the sword's way from what I've gathered from the IC roleplaying.

Hay, Pinky's personality could be Rex's personality. (Drogo's dog. )


----------



## Majin (Apr 19, 2005)

Well there is nothing wrong with that per se, but there are a few things to consider:

Over the course of this adventure Teleri will continue being a "teenager". The campaign won't last long enough for her to grow much into "adulthood", if at all. 

You have to ask yourself if you can play a non-chaotic character convincingly. With as "chaotic" as Teleri acts sometimes, it would be quite the change to see that part of her personality change.

All in all, alignment changes usually take a long while to come around. Unless your character has some kind of large revelation, "good" or "bad", which would force them to act different almost immediately (As with cursed weapons that change alignment forcibly once held.). 

Anybody can change their alignment if they work towards it realistically and gradually if that's what they want for their character. But if that character does not act accordingly to his/her new alignment once the shift occurs, I am well within my rights to force the change of the characters alignment back to what it was, or what the character is acting most like.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 19, 2005)

Too true. Only an idea I was kicking around. I don't really have a good handle on lawful, on chaotic yes. But twas a good idea.

And like I said, it would be a very slow, gradual change. If at all. And I so would not play her as lawful stupid. Erg. That sort of thing wouldn't do at all.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 19, 2005)

Alignement, that's is the thing I have always difficulty to evaluate... Well, Sielwoodan is CG. I think the Good is well there, but now, is he really Chaotic? Majin, if you ever see a shift in his alignement, no prob to change it, I've never really cared on the alignement, always put more effort to forge and keep a personality.


----------



## Majin (Apr 19, 2005)

Will do Velmont, though as for Sielwoodan and his chaotic nature, it can really be played in many different ways. The character does not have to go around everywhere doing crazy things and generally being unpredictable. Being chaotic can be many different things, like being a free spirit. Sielwoodan seems to be the type that is very introverted and has a very strong sense of self. Because of this, he is more likely to trust in his own take in any given situation and act according to a personal code of conduct rather than what the particular "law" or custom might be at the time. 

So in effect, he can still be classified as a chaotic character, at least in my eyes.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 19, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> Will do Velmont, though as for Sielwoodan and his chaotic nature, it can really be played in many different ways. The character does not have to go around everywhere doing crazy things and generally being unpredictable. Being chaotic can be many different things, like being a free spirit. Sielwoodan seems to be the type that is very introverted and has a very strong sense of self. Because of this, he is more likely to trust in his own take in any given situation and act according to a personal code of conduct rather than what the particular "law" or custom might be at the time.
> 
> So in effect, he can still be classified as a chaotic character, at least in my eyes.




Good, I thought the same.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 20, 2005)

A bit late but here is my 2 cents worth



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Majin, what's up with the party. The figther wants to turn evil and the wizards and his familiar seems to be preparing something against the rest of us?




Yea, the whole Vex taking over the world is just a joke, no one can understand him talking except for Broddy (unless you have magical assistance) thats why I put it in a different colour.

As for the alignment topic I have always found that everyone seems to have a different idea what each alignement actually means and that it usually helps to discuss it with the gm as you create the character.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 20, 2005)

We're just lucky that Maj is pretty fair minded. I've heard lots of horror stories about DM's and alignment problems.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2005)

Well after looking through the Complete Arcane I have come up with a few other spells I would like to add to Broddy's spell book, just want to make sure its ok with the party since its party loot I am spending.

1st level
Orb of sound, lesser [conj] Ranged touch attack 1d6 +1d6/per 2 levels

2nd 
Earthen grasp [trans] Arm made of earth and soil grabbles foes

3rd
Bands of Steel [conj] Metalic bands immobilze or entangle target

Also I am looking at making him a conjurer so I would like to add the summon monster spells for 1st and 2nd


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 26, 2005)

When you say turning him into a Conj, do you mean in his preference to spells or trying to retcon him as a Spec Conj?

I have no prob with the spending of the gold, especially if it helps us out more. Although, I do think we have plenty of summoning animals spells with Manz, but that is just my two coppers.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 26, 2005)

Unless of course it is part of a prerequisite for a PrC you're looking into  
Then spending the money on Summon spells makes sense from a roleplaying standpoint.
Manzanita might wanna trade-out the Summon spells if he doesn't have Augment Summoning or whatever...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 26, 2005)

I am going to give him a preference for conjuration/summoning spells and I will be getting him the Augment Summoning feat when he hits 6th level as it is required for the PrC I am looking at. (A virtual cookie for whoever figures it out but don't tell I want it to be a surprise   )

I didn't realise that you had a primary summoner with Manzanita and I hope you doesn't mind if I invade your territory, it could work well since Broddy will be summoning elementals/planar type stuff more then natural animals. (Of course the good stuff won't be until higher levels but you get the gist.)


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 26, 2005)

As always Mimic please take anything I say with a grain of salt, as after hearing you were going more for outsider stuff than nature stuff, I don't see alot of lapover for awhile...

Look forward to seeing Broddy's new spells in action...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 26, 2005)

No worries Verbatim, your just looking out for a good party balance.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok the cost of the new spells will be 225 gold

(2*25)+(2*50)+100*.90=225

Majin here is my list of memorized spells.

Cantrips -
Light*
Detect Magic*
Daze*
Ray of frost*

level 1 -
Mage Armor *
Magic Missile *
Orb of sound, lesser*
Summon Monster I*

level 2 -
Scorching Ray *
Melf's acid arrow*
Earthen grasp*

Level 3-
Lightning Bolt*
Summon Monster III*

Also consider this a minor bump as no posts from the GM makes Broddy a sad panda


----------



## Majin (Apr 30, 2005)

No sad pandas allowed here Mimic.  Sorry guys, I have the next round of combat worked out in Shackled City & further conversations with the farmer will continue shortly as well. Just jumping on to post to tell you things will return to a much more usual schedule soon. Finals are coming up in 2 weeks and then things should be a bit smoother for me to post. If I don't find the time to get things out on the boards tonight, expect them for sure tommorrow.


----------



## Dhes (May 1, 2005)

Updated the list, subtracted *225* gold  for the spells.


----------



## kirinke (May 4, 2005)

*pokes maj with a stick to see if he's still breathing.


----------



## Verbatim (May 4, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of posting on here and Shackled, but the servers at my office crashed and we learned the hard way about what happens when the person who was in charge of backing up the files never checked to see if the files were backed up. I use the verbage was in charge as being quite literal.

I will try to get caught up soon as I have been working about 18-19 hr days to get them rebuilt....


----------



## hippocrachus (May 8, 2005)

My apologies if my posting seems lacking, I'm graduating this week and have some big finals.
Good news and bad news for the future:
I'm leaving for a credited trip to Greece on Wednesday and probably won't be able to post for some time.
From Greece, I'll be leaving for the Netherlands to visit Dhes for a few weeks.
If he lets me out of my cage, I might be able to post while I'm there


----------



## Manzanita (May 8, 2005)

Just don't get addicted to his coffee.  Or any of that other stuff legal in Amsterdam!


----------



## hippocrachus (May 9, 2005)

Only the weak would suffer such indulgencies


----------



## Majin (May 16, 2005)

Eek, I didn't scare off everybody with my absence, did I?   Though looking around and taking tabs I see a lot have their reasons: Dhes should be posting tommorrow, or I'll kick him, and since Hip is in Greece right now he won't be able to post until he gets around to visiting Dhes next week sometime. I saw Verbatim's post in TtT, stating he had a death in the family; he should be back soon tho... Not sure where Velmont is, he always seems to be travelling around so I'm sure he'll turn up sooner or later.  I've heard from Manz & Kirinke through postings, so I guess we're just looking for something from DarkMaster & Mimic now, it would seem, and we should have a proper role call going.


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2005)

I am here and will be posting soon.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2005)

Well, I am no more travelling , I am back home (as you can read in my Location). But that allow me to be more often online (presently, as I am searching a job, it mean many times per day    ). 

Well, I just read again your post, and it was Manz post that was confusing me. I thought what you describe was what Drogo has seen... I've just post something, shoudl make things advance a bit, or at least make some people react


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2005)

All I can say again is thanks to Bastion for taking the time to do Zeric and Ayden's pics...

Dang...tried to put it here also but couldn't...but it is in the RG thread under his bio...


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2005)

Hey, all!
I'm in the Netherlands with Dhes and I have escaped my cell long enough to catch-up on the threads and post. I must make my other posts quickly however, as I can hear the cyclops stirring


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 1, 2005)

Ayden's prepared spells:

0: Guidance x2, Resistance x2, Detect Poison
1st: Magic Fang*, Nimbus of Light x2, Magic Weapon, Shield of Faith
2nd: Lesser Restoration*, Deific Vengeance, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2005)

Spell Prepared:

As I didn't cast it, I keep Resist Energy for my Ranger spell.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 1, 2005)

Present! and characters are ready to stick sharp and pointy things into bad-guys with cheerful abandon! 
It's funny. Now that I have d20 modern, the rules are making a bit more sense. Seems like. I'm actually beginning to understand how to calculate stuff. LoL.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 1, 2005)

Broddy's spell list

level 0 - Light, Detect Magic, Daze, Ray of frost
level 1 - Mage Armor,  Magic Missile, Orb of sound, lesser  Summon Monster I
level 2 - Scorching Ray,  Melf's acid arrow, Earthen grasp
Level 3- Lightning Bolt, Summon Monster III


----------



## Majin (Jun 2, 2005)

Just a reminder to you guys that I'm still all here. Just waiting for everyone to have their time to get prepared in-game and set out in a specific direction and make some crucial decisions before I continue on with the action.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2005)

Spell prepared for Sarlis
0th- 2xDetect Magic, Read Magic, Resistance, Guidance (5)
1st- Charm Person*, Divine Favor, Command, Remove Fear, Comprehend language (4+1)
2nd- Enthrall*, Aid, Bull's strength, lesser restauration (3+1)


----------



## kirinke (Jun 2, 2005)

Spells Prepared:
BONUS SPELLS
Faerie fire, Moonbeam

0 LVL SPELLS
Detect magic. Guidance. Resistance. Light. Detect Poison

1st LVL SPELLS
Nimbus of light. Command. Protection From Evil

2nd LVL SPELLS
Consecrate Sound Burst.

Maj, for effect purposes only, could the light based spells be moon-themed considering the source of Teleri's spells?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2005)

So is everone in agreement that we head west again?


----------



## Majin (Jun 4, 2005)

Lol, I actually was not too long ago. Ah, the benefits of summer vacation. Though it looks like everyone is ready to move on now so I'll be posting something later tonight. Right now I'm going out to eat with a friend so no time for anything but this little post to let you know that the next post is coming soon.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 4, 2005)

*draws sword. Westward ho!


----------



## Mimic (Jun 30, 2005)

bumpity... Did I miss a memo?


----------



## Majin (Jun 30, 2005)

Hiya Mimic. No, everything is still fine, just really slow at the moment. I will try kicking Dhes again to post today and will post later tonight regardless of whether he can get on the boards or not. I've also gotten another update from Verbatim this morning. He is still away, and pretty bored there, but glady still alive as well. He's keeping his head down and hopes that when he returns there will still be a place for him in-game, which that I am sure there will.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok good to know.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

*looks at the dust on the mic*

_~Seems to have been awhile...~_

*taps mic*

*"Is this thing on???"*

*waits for responses*

[sblock]Out of the desert...out of the sun...out of hell and looking for fun...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

*grins, sneaking up on him. Dumps bucket of icy cold water on him. (Hay, since he's been in a desert and all, has to be hot....  ) 

Welcome back!

Dances him around like a madwoman.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome back, hope your back for good safe and sound.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the cold shower, but since I have gotten to Korea, I have kept my room at a blazing 62 degrees..

As far as me being back for good, I have already let NG know that I have no problem going to another contractor place if they try and hokey doke me again like this.

Anyhoo..I know we are temp on hold, but I figured in the mean time, we could sorta take stock of where we are all at and go from there. I know that after not being able to step into Ayden's boots for awhile, I am full of different ideas, but which one he will choose I have no clue just yet.

I know some have thought about what PrC class they want to take, but for those that haven't has anything been perculating since we slowed down?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

Teleri is probably going to stick with a plain old fighter/cleric. She's really not suited to anything else.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with never taking a PrC, but I would advise you to soon decide which path Teleri will walk more in. If she takes up to 4th or 5th lvls in fighter, she can choose to spec in her goddess' chosen weapon, but I personally don't think she needs to go much further than that.

Higher end clerical spells and buffs will more than compensate for the BAB bonuses, and it will also continue to add depth to our healing capabilities. I truly think we are lucky that so far none of us have had to pay to be brought back from the other side, but I am not naive' enough to think our luck will last forever.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

I know this is weird, but I think she will be pretty even as far as the cleric/fighter thing is. Both are intregal to her personality. Though I do think she'll lean more to the cleric side of things.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

*nod*

I am sure all things will work out fine, and you are right, she does seem to walk in the middle of the path on both issues...


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

She kicks evil's butt in the name of Sehanine!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

With a little help from her trusty life couch StormArmour.

With the Weapon of Legacy book out, perhaps you and Majin could go over the "path" to unlocking all of its abilities? I do not have it, but now that I have access to the "real" world again, I plan on looking for it.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm. I don't have that book yet. But we were kicking around the idea of maybe letting it grant resistences to charm/domination based spells among other things. And StormArmour is too sharp and pointy to be a couch. A coach on the other hand might be more viable.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

Silly vowel mix up...

I think if we pull through this, you will definately need to look into getting some kind of item to help you out in that regard. You have the worst luck when it comes to those sort of things..*L*

Mayhaps your good friend Broddy can help you in that regard....I hear he is a gnome with a need to enchant. Although, perhaps investing in him some ink and scroll paper might be handy also...


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

I guess the dice gods just don't like Teleri when it comes to that.   

Maybe an amulet of some sort embossed with Sehanine's holy symbol? It would grant an immunity to charm and domination spells. Hmmm.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

I doubt you will get anything that grants complete immunity for awhile still, but you might can craft/pay to have crafted something that will give you a +5 resistance at our current level of funds.

You can also start stocking up on buff spells, Prot frm Evil spells and similar long lasting assistance spells.

However, we have to survive the current scrape we are in now before we can look too far down range.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

Brainwave.
Mebbe the sword can grant a continuous protection from evil for the weilder or find an amulet of something similar?

Seriously though, a plus 5 resistence would be great, at least for right now. Maybe increase the bonus to eventual complete immunity as we progress in levels?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

*shrug*

These are things you and Majin will have to work out, but realize that with each bonus there comes an increase in the gp/XP value of that and while you may wind up with the gp equivalent of something that gives complete immunity, it would take you out of the running for other shares of loot among the party to keep things fair.

Make sense?

Don't get me wrong, Majin has done an excellant job of managing party to gold to item balance, but as the old saying goes, if you want x; you have to pay y to get to Z.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 8, 2005)

Me, I want a +5 bane of aberrations vorpal longsword... (Alvin!)
How's the Horse With No Name, Verbatim?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

True. Well. For now, things will fall were things will fall. Perhaps the sword will be able to help on that.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm glad to be off that mare...she almost killed me a few times...

I have to get my friendly time in with you now on this thread, as I know when we switch over to Shackled, it is back to being on the outs.

Funny how two games can produce two drastically different chars...*L*


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

Lol.
Tis the way things are done. No character is exactly the same. Which is as it should be. Although, maybe later on, I could see her becoming a Chosen of Sehanine moonbow.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, while I know that this should be in the Shackled thread, I will say it here anyway. I had never intended for Zeric to be as "vocal" as he is, and had hoped that either H or you would have taken over the "prime" spot. Somehow though after the initial outing the personalities developed as they did and in our group it is almost like there are three factions  Zeric; dandy, scribe, archer (Zeric still hasn't mastered their names); and Raven and the Cudgel trying to keep peace among them all.

It is also a much more "adult" game I think than Lamentation due to the way we play the chars. They are all gritty people, even the good aligned ones, moreso I think than most in Lamentation.

All in all another reason I missed the internet and you guys while I was away.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

I think Alinis will side with whomever she thinks is right. She isn't going to throw her life needlessly away, but if she has to and for the right reasons, she will.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 8, 2005)

Thank Ares it was only "almost"  

Meh, depending on how long it takes before Orpheus can attract minions, the scrapes should be relatively few and far between...

At least Calenthang and Ayden will never get confrontational.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Sometime after I get back to the states, I will take you and Majin out for a cold root beer and fill you both in on the almosts.

True and to be honest, I think by the start of the next phase of things, everyone will know what buttons triggers the others and choose to use them only when needed...

True, I almost see Ayden taking the "elf-friend" PrC just to extend their friendship longer.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

hay, verb, i'm on the enworld chat right now, so....


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

won't let me connect...might be something with the Base's firewall


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

hmmm. could be the way your cookies are set up. look to see if that little blocking thing is there. the lil circle with the line across it? If your computer is restricting third party cookies, it might not let you in.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Cookies are enabled, but still no go...I have yahoo chat if you want to chat offline, but otherwise it is just this and e-mail..


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

that'll work. my screenname there is kirinke too.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Logged in at crow112101.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

ack, you'll have to invite me. I can't seem to.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

doesn't look like it's working.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

I saw you there and sent you several messages...what was the error on your side?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

most likely. Let me see if I can get into a regular chatroom ok?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

Gah. I think that yahoo doesn't like me.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

[sblock] What version of chat are you running?[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't have a clue. Oh, I'm now in Roleplaying games 1 chatroom for messenger.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

hay, i'm in, just sent you a message.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

[sblock]Got the message...am about to fix a sandwhich, but can chat in about five mins if you still want to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Aug 8, 2005)

As we can see, Verbatim has finally returned. (Yay!) So what I'd like to do right now is get a roll call from everyone who has yet to reply to the thread. After that, I'd predict Verbatim and I will take a couple days to completely sort out our "plans" for things to come and then we can get started again in both games.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Alright...everyone's favorite taciturn archer is back in the fold...


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 8, 2005)

Present.  I made a post yesterday in shackled city, but it got murdered in cyberspace, I believe


----------



## Mimic (Aug 8, 2005)

I know I have already replied but Broddy and Althron are ready to roll.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Manz:[sblock]Did you get the e-mail I sent this last night (my time)?[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

Am still here and raring to go.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Majin (Aug 31, 2005)

Just giving everyone a head's up to expect something in IC of Lamentation sometime this weekend. Things will be starting up in there again as I'd promised.  Getting adjusted to my first week at a new University and should have some breathing room come Friday/Saturday, so be on the lookout for a post sometime around then.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 15, 2005)

*Paging Mimic to the IC thread*
A certain Elven Fighter has use of a certain Gnome Wizard 

Edit: Beat


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2005)

Majin,
if there still a place for Sarlis I am still in.


----------



## Majin (Sep 15, 2005)

If you want it, it's yours. I'll add in your initiative placement.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> As Velmont called out to Broddy to enchant his arrows...




I didn't thought *I* was there, I thought it was Sielwoodan


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Ahh...the joys of a Freudian slip...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Darkmaster: Good call on the spell selection.. Now if you have a Cat's Grace tucked up your sleeve, Sielwoodan will be in business as well..


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2005)

I kind of got the message in your post


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

*innocent simple player look*

I swear I was just making good writing...

Also, look in your inbox here pretty soon. I have an idea for a FRP spin off that I want to bounce off of the major players of that.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2005)

I was more thinking to have something like flame aroow cast on my arrows... I dunnot know how many arrows can strike, but if there can be some punch in one arrow and hit with True strike...


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2005)

Paging Manzanita, Darkmaster, Mimic to the threads. Lots of stuff's been happening. Would like to get some input from you all if you're not too busy.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry, I am on a business trip and it's very hard for me to posts right now. I will be back on thursday and I should be able to post.

Sorry


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry Thanksgiving for us Canuks, I was so bloated with turkey I could barely move let alone post.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

Ahh...the joys of Early Thanksgiving...followed by Boxing Day and then Christmas I think..

Somebody has slipped up and given me access while at work, so I am heading to make a post now...


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2005)

All,

It seems all I have been doing this morning is writing long winded apologies for why I haven't been on. As most of this group is in Shackled, I don't think I need to go over it again...

I will see you all on Monday and try not to get killed while I am away. Majin has full access to use Ayden as healing bot until I return.


----------

